# Hornet's Official 09 Nationals Update Thread



## glass3222

Good luck, wish I could have made it.

Good luck with the gnats, they were pretty bad over the weekend at the PSAA state field/hunter tourny.


----------



## archerpap

There is a Dick's Sporting Goods up the Carlisle Pike(across from Hooters...well maybe I shouldn't have said there). Go git ya one of them there Therma-Cells, or maybe some plain ole bug spray!!! Oh, and feel free to stop in and have a cold one at Hooters!!!


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Well we are here....the weather is PERFECT
> 
> So we are now on the practice bales....well were anyway now we are in the parking lot fixing Hinky's timing :doh:
> 
> But we have found X Hunter, Moparmatty, Ron, StihlPro and a few others.
> 
> Someone come kill these dag on gnats





PHP:




he's been around southpaaw toooo much... gremlins-gremlins-gremlins !!

get him squared-up !!

dont worry about the gnats... the mosquitos will be eating them later on... heheheeeeee.....


----------



## crag

*Gnats*

put a dryer sheet up under your hat-it will halp keep the gnats away and your hair smelling downy fresh.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Moparmatty, X Hunter and I decided it was time to shoot a practice round.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I forgot all about using dryer sheets....we may be hitting Wally World.


----------



## USNarcher

Tell Hinky I said Hi. He should be used to working on his bow at the last minute. Good luck to all. Is that Watson girl there?


----------



## Brown Hornet

USNarcher said:


> Tell Kinky I said Hi. He should be used to working on his bow at the last minute. Good luck to all. Is that Watson girl there?


He wants to know why you aren't here? :nodea:

But he also did just have a bird drop the kids off at the pool on top of his dome :chortle:

Diane is here...we are actually all on the way to dinner


----------



## Hammer X

Brown Hornet said:


> He wants to know why you aren't here? :nodea:
> 
> *But he also did just have a bird drop the kids off at the pool on top of his dome :chortle:*
> Diane is here...we are actually all on the way to dinner


Hopefully thats not a sign of things to come.

Well how did the practice rounds go?


----------



## USNarcher

Brown Hornet said:


> He wants to know why you aren't here? :nodea:
> 
> But he also did just have a bird drop the kids off at the pool on top of his dome :chortle:
> 
> Diane is here...we are actually all on the way to dinner


Tell them both Hi. Is Dianes foot all better now? And tell Hink that since his move up it wouldn't be as much fun. I will be host next year at Darrington.


----------



## pennysdad

*Good luck guys!*



Brown Hornet said:


> Well we are here....the weather is PERFECT
> 
> So we are now on the practice bales....well were anyway now we are in the parking lot fixing Hinky's timing :doh:
> 
> But we have found X Hunter, Moparmatty, Ron, StihlPro and a few others.
> 
> Someone come kill these dag on gnats


I wish we were there, gnats and all! You gotta lay off that sweet smelling coconut crap, you know the gnats love it!! LOL!!


----------



## featherlite

*shoot*

Hornet sorry not going to make this one but will be in Ohio in 2 weeks for Nationals. Have fun shoot well tell all the fellows hello and we will see you soon Rex


----------



## Jbird

*Mechanicsburg Initial Impressions*

We got here Friday night and spent the first two days sight seeing in Philadelphia and Gettysburg. Visited Independance Hall and the Gettysburg Battlefield. Great stuff. Monday shot the new range they added and visited Lancaster Archery in the afternoon. Lancaster's is archers paradise. The new range is nicer than any range we have access to. Well marked, wide lanes and well manicured. Tuesday we shot the Red Range. These ranges will ruin you! Absolutly beautiful. The club facillities and buildings are first class. Out on the ranges there is plenty of water and porta potties. We are truly privileged to be able to shoot the Nationals on these facilities. Not a lot of ups and downs but the side hills are subtle and deceptive.
Great fum.

Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD

pennysdad said:


> I wish we were there, gnats and all! You gotta lay off that sweet smelling coconut crap, you know the gnats love it!! LOL!!


And you made fun of me when I was "budgeting" for this back in Feb.


----------



## Stash

Ask Moparmatty if he got my Lancaster shopping done, will ya?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Stash said:


> Ask Moparmatty if he got my Lancaster shopping done, will ya?


He said he isn't thinking about shopping for you 

He did shoot his best half ever today though :thumb:


----------



## JawsDad

If Matty is shopping, tell him to check his email, I'll forward my list... :becky:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Good Luck to all of you! 

Look for that new *OFF* clip-on bug repel device. I hear it works good.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Thanks to Ron Meadows, Diane W, Hornet, Shooter, and all ya'll other Hoyties...helpin poor old me yesterday!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hinkelmonster said:


> Thanks to Ron Meadows, Diane W, Hornet, Shooter, and all ya'll other Hoyties...helpin poor old me yesterday!!!!!


Need any marks Hinky? :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Need any marks Hinky? :shade:


No he is good.....it doesn't take him hours to get marks like the rest of you clowns. :doh:

Well....here we go. We are pulling into the range


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> No he is good.....it doesn't take him hours to get marks like the rest of you clowns. :doh:
> 
> Well....here we go. We are pulling into the range


Only Hinky knows what I was referring to, but by next outdoor season, hopefully the entire Field archery world will be privy to it. :zip:

Good luck to all of you and if you see Jarlicker, tell him I said "hello".


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well....its about time to get things crackin'. 

Here I am ready to head to my target and who do I see....

Bowgod....first thing he ask....what target are you on?

Target #3 on the Red course say....his eyes get big and he says SHI*

Oh its on like popcorn.... Bowgod vs Hornet just like he wanted


----------



## JayMc

Brown Hornet said:


> Well....its about time to get things crackin'.
> 
> Here I am ready to head to my target and who do I see....
> 
> Bowgod....first thing he ask....what target are you on?
> 
> Target #3 on the Red course say....his eyes get big and he says SHI*
> 
> Oh its on like popcorn.... Bowgod vs Hornet just like he wanted


We'll need a play by play between targets


----------



## Brown Hornet

JayMc said:


> We'll need a play by play between targets


He is down...several already. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad

JayMc said:


> We'll need a play by play between targets


Just remember Hornet, one shot at a time and keep that melon under control. Think like a defensive back, no memory. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet

At the half way point and BG is getting pounded like a $10 hooker....

But its slowing down....the stools are coming out and its starting to look like a 3D shoot...glad I brought my stool


----------



## JayMc

Brown Hornet said:


> At the half way point and BG is getting pounded like a $10 hooker....


That's just cold


----------



## josh_X_wny

Brown Hornet said:


> At the half way point and BG is getting pounded like a $10 hooker....
> 
> But its slowing down....the stools are coming out and its starting to look like a 3D shoot...glad I brought my stool


Not going to reveal any numbers?? Keeping everyone in suspense....


----------



## Stash

Brown Hornet said:


> He said he isn't thinking about shopping for you
> 
> He did shoot his best half ever today though :thumb:



That's because his center-shot is set correctly now... :lol:


----------



## b.mcnice

*Gnats be gone.*



crag said:


> put a dryer sheet up under your hat-it will halp keep the gnats away and your hair smelling downy fresh.


Sorry but I'm ignorant to your dryer sheet post. This is a serious question by the way. Are you joking around or are you serious. Do dryer sheets in the hat keep gnats away or do they attract more or do nothing at all? I hate insect bites and they always feast on me.

:darkbeer:


----------



## crag

it worked well for me last time I used it, just so long as they are not sent free.


----------



## dragonheart

b.mcnice said:


> Sorry but I'm ignorant to your dryer sheet post. This is a serious question by the way. Are you joking around or are you serious. Do dryer sheets in the hat keep gnats away or do they attract more or do nothing at all? I hate insect bites and they always feast on me.
> 
> :darkbeer:


The sheet will keep the bugs away, it is no joke. You can also wipe your skin with them as an insect repellant.


----------



## feildfool

*Never heard of it.*

Me too, I've never heard of the 'ol dryer sheet in the hat trick either.

What if B. Mc. and I are the only ones to show up at nationals smelling "Downy Fresh" and attracting all of the bugs in a quarter mile radius? I guess we will find out fast enough (on day 1).

Out of curiosity, does anyone know why dryer sheets repel insects? Or is it an urban (or rather rural) mystery?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

feildfool said:


> Me too, I've never heard of the 'ol dryer sheet in the hat trick either.
> 
> What if B. Mc. and I are the only ones to show up at nationals smelling "Downy Fresh" and attracting all of the bugs in a quarter mile radius? I guess we will find out fast enough (on day 1).
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know why dryer sheets repel insects? Or is it an urban (or rather rural) mystery?


well...to put your minds at rest the ecto-cyonic chemicals present in dryer sheets combine with the natural chemicals produced by your skin to form what is known by scientists as 'microcynamic-complex' which deters most mosquitoes. only some dryer sheets work, many recommend 'bounce', which has be proven to contain an optimum pH level that can easily combine with the human skin.

Sorry - found this on the web and had to post it


----------



## dragonheart

Well there it is, the science of repelling insects.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ok let's send a big congrats to Jesse Broadwater for the 1ST clean field round an Nationals EVER....

Jesse B 560
Dave Cousins 558 with a 3
Shane Wills 557
Rodger Willet 557
Kendall Woody 556
Braden G 555
Scott Starnes 553
Hinky 552
Chris Johnson 553
Timmy Ewers 552
Dee Wilde 551
Roger Wheaton 550
X Hunter 547
John Pero 546
Kenny Raymond 544
Matt Faulkner 542
Tim Seargant 548
3DHoytShooter 532
Loper28 531
MoparMatty 530
Rattleman 527
Hornet 526
Damn Yankee 523
CapeMayBowman 512
Bowgod 511
Sticky 508
Jbird 505


----------



## feildfool

*I'll give a try*



pragmatic_lee said:


> well...to put your minds at rest the ecto-cyonic chemicals present in dryer sheets combine with the natural chemicals produced by your skin to form what is known by scientists as 'microcynamic-complex' which deters most mosquitoes. only some dryer sheets work, many recommend 'bounce', which has be proven to contain an optimum pH level that can easily combine with the human skin.
> 
> Sorry - found this on the web and had to post it


ha ha ha. Way over my head.......
I'll take your word for it and buy the scented Bounty. Just remember, if we stink up the course with our "Line fresh scent" it's your fault jk.

See ya


----------



## feildfool

*weather report please*

Hey Hornet, what's the weather like today?


----------



## crag

feildfool said:


> ha ha ha. Way over my head.......
> I'll take your word for it and buy the scented Bounty. Just remember, if we stink up the course with our "Line fresh scent" it's your fault jk.
> 
> See ya


maybe I will have to get a few boxes to take and sell them out of the back of the truck for friday.
I cannot wait to get up there and shoot this weekend.


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok let's send a big congrats to Jesse Broadwater for the 1ST clean field round an Nationals EVER....
> 
> Jesse B 560
> Dave Cousins 558 with a 3
> Shane Wills 557
> Rodger Willet 557
> Kendall Woody 556
> Braden G 555
> Scott Starnes 553
> Hinky 552
> Chris Johnson 553
> Timmy Ewers 552
> Dee Wilde 551
> Roger Wheaton 550
> X Hunter 547
> John Pero 546
> Kenny Raymond 544
> Matt Faulkner 542
> Tim Seargant 548
> 3DHoytShooter 532
> Loper28 531
> MoparMatty 530
> Rattleman 527
> Hornet 526
> Damn Yankee 523
> CapeMayBowman 512
> Bowgod 511
> Sticky 508
> Jbird 505





PHP:




Outstanding JB.. !!


----------



## Brown Hornet

feildfool said:


> Hey Hornet, what's the weather like today?


The weather is GREAT....low 80s


----------



## Brown Hornet

feildfool said:


> Hey Hornet, what's the weather like today?


The weather is GREAT....low 80s


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> The weather is GREAT....low 80s





Brown Hornet said:


> The weather is GREAT....low 80s


I hear an echo.....echo.....echo.....echo


----------



## rock monkey

way to go, jesse.

dont count out cousin dave. bustin a 58 with a 3 means that he aint no slouch this year. shows it can happen to anyone at anytime.

there's 4 more rounds to be shot and it's still anybody's game. for all the guys in the hunt, good luck.


----------



## feildfool

*pic pls*

Have any pics?


----------



## Stihlpro

Hornet, 
Thanks for keeping everyone updated.....I just wanted to tell you I saw a squirrel running around the practice range with a Nano.....(you know the one....) I tried taking it back but he pulled this out on me!!!


----------



## field14

Phenomenal shooting Jesse! Goes to show how far ONE "slip-up" can put you out of the race in archery.

Maybe someone will match Jesse on the 2nd field round...but nobody is going to beat it, haha.

I'd imagine that tomorrow we will see several 560's on the HUNTER round.

thanks for keeping us posted.

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## Brown Hornet

Stihlpro said:


> Hornet,
> Thanks for keeping everyone updated.....I just wanted to tell you I saw a squirrel running around the practice range with a Nano.....(you know the one....) I tried taking it back but he pulled this out on me!!!


:chortle: that is funny as hell


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> Ask Moparmatty if he got my Lancaster shopping done, will ya?


No shopping for you! 1 year!

:thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> That's because his center-shot is set correctly now... :lol:


:thumb: :thumb:

Thanks again Stan for the help.

:d


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok let's send a big congrats to Jesse Broadwater for the 1ST clean field round an Nationals EVER....
> 
> Jesse B 560
> Dave Cousins 558 with a 3
> Shane Wills 557
> Rodger Willet 557
> Kendall Woody 556
> Braden G 555
> Scott Starnes 553
> Hinky 552
> Chris Johnson 553
> Timmy Ewers 552
> Dee Wilde 551
> Roger Wheaton 550
> X Hunter 547
> John Pero 546
> Kenny Raymond 544
> Matt Faulkner 542
> Tim Seargant 548
> 3DHoytShooter 532
> Loper28 531
> *MoparMatty 530*
> Rattleman 527
> *Hornet 526* :chortle:
> Damn Yankee 523
> CapeMayBowman 512
> *Bowgod 511* :chortle:
> Sticky 508
> Jbird 505


This is looking pretty good Boys! :thumb:

Keep up the good work. Especially you BOWGOD! :chortle:


----------



## pintojk

Moparmatty said:


> This is looking pretty good Boys! :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work. Especially you BOWGOD! :chortle:


hmmmm, not too bad for a Syrup Sucker eh :thumb:

don't show em any mercy Matt, and check your email, I just need a few things from LAS if ya don't mind :teeth:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Hornet is sucking hind tit in our hotel room that's for sure....

HINKY 52
Bobby P 41
Matty 30
Horney 26


----------



## Moparmatty

pintojk said:


> hmmmm, not too bad for a Syrup Sucker eh :thumb:
> 
> don't show em any mercy Matt, and check your email, I just need a few things from LAS if ya don't mind :teeth:


:thumb:

I have no email from you Pinto.

Priester shot a 44 today.


----------



## Brown Hornet

That ZER0 cost me on the fan :doh:


----------



## Stash

How'd Sean and Fifi do?


----------



## RI Max

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok let's send a big congrats to Jesse Broadwater for the 1ST clean field round an Nationals EVER....
> 
> Jesse B 560
> Dave Cousins 558 with a 3
> Shane Wills 557
> Rodger Willet 557
> Kendall Woody 556
> Braden G 555
> Scott Starnes 553
> Hinky 552
> Chris Johnson 553
> Timmy Ewers 552
> Dee Wilde 551
> Roger Wheaton 550
> X Hunter 547
> John Pero 546
> Kenny Raymond 544
> Matt Faulkner 542
> Tim Seargant 548
> 3DHoytShooter 532
> Loper28 531
> MoparMatty 530
> Rattleman 527
> Hornet 526
> Damn Yankee 523
> CapeMayBowman 512
> Bowgod 511
> Sticky 508
> Jbird 505


Hey BH,

Needed to throw in a little extra to congrats to JB being he shot that with his B-Stinger XL Premier bar. Stop by and see me at the booth tomorrow. I would love to meet you and I think we can upgrade your bar.

Also special congrats to Tim Ewers on your list being he shot that 552 in the BHFS class with his 8oz 12 inch B-Stinger. Good shooting to everyone.


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> How'd Sean and Fifi do?


http://nfaaarchery.com/depot/uploadedResults/829-2009722-2009 Outdoor NationalResults.pdf

Sean shot a 34 and FiFi shot a 38


----------



## glass3222

Hey BH, or anyone at Mechanicsburg, what venders are set up at Nationals?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Sounds like you all are having a blast. Wish I could be there, but with a brand new job there was no way.
There's some serious good shooting happening there! :nod:
Congrats to Jessie Broadwater on the sweep. I couldn't even do that in my best dreams.


----------



## Brown Hornet

glass3222 said:


> Hey BH, or anyone at Mechanicsburg, what venders are set up at Nationals?


Don't know? :noidea:

Just LAS, B-stinger and BCY is all I carried about....

Well of to my target....pray the rain stays away.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Oh this bunny is a doozey....thanks NFAA for having me start on this straight down hill bunny :thumb:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh this bunny is a doozey....thanks NFAA for having me start on this straight down hill bunny :thumb:





PHP:




*click !!!*

:shade:


----------



## crag

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh this bunny is a doozey....thanks NFAA for having me start on this straight down hill bunny :thumb:


you must be on the white bunny, that is a fun one. last time I shot that one it ate my lunch, same with target one.


----------



## feildfool

*nationals current weather report please*

Does anyone know if it's raining in the morning hours at nationals please?


----------



## TCR1

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh this bunny is a doozey....thanks NFAA for having me start on this straight down hill bunny :thumb:


Keep it up Hornet. looking pretty good!

Bowgod shooting a 511 isn't bad at all at a tournament like that since he just started shooting field a little over a year ago. Progress to those that play:shade:


----------



## Kstigall

Looks like the Phantom, Bulldog and Will-X-It are making Virginia look good......... Almost forgot about Braden G. he's now a Virginian! 

Keep drill'em boys..............


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Will there be pictures tonight?


----------



## rock monkey

hey hornet.......you know how people wanna talk about how long it takes to shoot a major event field round.........what's your clock sayin it takes ya?

for the weather questions............

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=17050&wuSelect=WEATHER


----------



## montigre

*What about da women??*

Yeah, I was so stoked to hear about JBs clean field round--Way to go!!!!:thumbs_up

I guess I'm no longer a virgin, broke it with a 508 yesterday on the white course. Got a 20 on that downhill bunny BH is moaning about and 19 on the 80wus. Feel the surge!!!! :wink::teeth:

Having a total blast, I'm so much of a newbie I don't even know to be nervous--Sticky even caught me taking a power nap before the shooting started yesterday--almost fell out of the chair.:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jesse did it again... Another 560  put a fork in em boys :doh:

And congrats to Rick Stark with a new Barebow record... 518 :clap:

Jesse Broadwater 560
Rodger Willet 559
Jamie Vanetta 558 
Dave Cousins 557
Shane Wills 556
Braden G 557
Jed Gershock 557
Steven Stark 555
Tony Taza 555
Hinky 554
Russel Payne 554
Brad Baker 555
Micheal Anderson 554
Kendall Woody 554
Young Jedi 553
Mike Lieter 553
Diane Watson 549
Matt Faulkner 547
John Pero 547
Timmy Ewers 549
Jarlicker 545
Loper 541
MoparMatty 533 * (apparently there is some debate about a wrong target being shot?) :noidea: :zip:
Hornet 531
DamnYankee 525
Bowgod 520
Jbird 511

And bringing up the rear....

Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


----------



## dragonheart

WOW!!!! A record breaking nationals!!


----------



## TCR1

Brown Hornet said:


> Jesse did it again... Another 560  put a fork in em boys :doh:
> 
> And congrats to Rick Stark with a new Barebow record... 518 :clap:
> 
> Jesse Broadwater 560
> Rodger Willet 559
> Jamie Vanetta 558
> Dave Cousins 557
> Shane Wills 556
> Braden G 557
> Jed Gershock 557
> Steven Stark 555
> Tony Taza 555
> Hinky 554
> Russel Payne 554
> Brad Baker 555
> Micheal Anderson 554
> Kendall Woody 554
> Young Jedi 553
> Mike Lieter 553
> Diane Watson 549
> Matt Faulkner 547
> John Pero 547
> Timmy Ewers 549
> Jarlicker 545
> Loper 541
> MoparMatty 533
> Hornet 531
> DamnYankee 525
> Bowgod 520
> Jbird 511
> 
> And bringing up the rear....
> 
> Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


Hornet, go get some more tomorrow! 531 sounds pretty good. Bow God stepping up with a 520 and Yankee in with a 525. Some great scores! Pulling for you guys to keep shooting better each day!

Glad you are all having fun!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Brown Hornet said:


> Jesse did it again... Another 560  put a fork in em boys :doh:
> 
> And congrats to Rick Stark with a new Barebow record... 518 :clap:
> 
> Jesse Broadwater 560
> Rodger Willet 559
> Jamie Vanetta 558
> Dave Cousins 557
> Shane Wills 556
> Braden G 557
> Jed Gershock 557
> Steven Stark 555
> Tony Taza 555
> Hinky 554
> Russel Payne 554
> Brad Baker 555
> Micheal Anderson 554
> Kendall Woody 554
> Young Jedi 553
> Mike Lieter 553
> Diane Watson 549
> Matt Faulkner 547
> John Pero 547
> Timmy Ewers 549
> Jarlicker 545
> Loper 541
> MoparMatty 533
> Hornet 531
> DamnYankee 525
> Bowgod 520
> Jbird 511
> 
> And bringing up the rear....
> 
> Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


Come on Hornet where is the Love? You not going to add the WVDBLLUNG to your running list. I am hurt - especially after I let you take all my poker chips last night.

533 Field - BHFS
536 Hunter - BHFS

With the 20 point spot from Hinky I finally won a "Crispy" from the Monster. The only way I could ever beat him.


----------



## south-paaw

*Wow..!!*

fantastic!! - what a time to be missing the Nat's.. !!....:mg:..


looks like a special day for Xhunter also....

scores are progressing... good job everyone !!


----------



## sharkred7

Brown Hornet said:


> Jesse did it again... Another 560  put a fork in em boys :doh:
> 
> And congrats to Rick Stark with a new Barebow record... 518 :clap:
> 
> Jesse Broadwater 560
> Rodger Willet 559
> Jamie Vanetta 558
> Dave Cousins 557
> Shane Wills 556
> Braden G 557
> Jed Gershock 557
> Steven Stark 555
> Tony Taza 555
> Hinky 554
> Russel Payne 554
> Brad Baker 555
> Micheal Anderson 554
> Kendall Woody 554
> Young Jedi 553
> Mike Lieter 553
> Diane Watson 549
> Matt Faulkner 547
> John Pero 547
> Timmy Ewers 549
> Jarlicker 545
> Loper 541
> MoparMatty 533
> Hornet 531
> DamnYankee 525
> Bowgod 520
> Jbird 511
> 
> And bringing up the rear....
> 
> Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


WOW:mg: With perfect scores the first two do you even shoot the last two days??? Maybe see if you can do it all 4 days!! Incredible shooting


----------



## sharkred7

The thing is, even with such phenomenal shooting as Jesse has done, he only has a 4 point lead going into the animals. Still gonna have to shoot the heck out of the spots (which we KNOW he can) These guys can flat out shoot! 

The pin shotters are definitely upping their games also. Some impressive scores out there. Wish I could be there too


----------



## pahuntr

feildfool said:


> Does anyone know if it's raining in the morning hours at nationals please?


No rain during shooting --- YET! Tomorrow morning may not be so kind.


----------



## xring1

*3 way tie for 1st*

what about that MARTIN shooter from wv 553 on wed and a 556 today!
TONY HARRIS amfs


----------



## xring1

*Lucas kinley*

little lucas shot a 560 on the hunter round today in the cub class !! great shootin buddy congrats from Dale & Zack


----------



## USNarcher

Day 2 results are up.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

xring1 said:


> little lucas shot a 560 on the hunter round today in the cub class !! great shootin buddy congrats from Dale & Zack



:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

crag said:


> you must be on the white bunny, that is a fun one. last time I shot that one it ate my lunch, same with target one.


Well Hornet ate it up twice....20 and 4Xs


----------



## Brown Hornet

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Come on Hornet where is the Love? You not going to add the WVDBLLUNG to your running list. I am hurt - especially after I let you take all my poker chips last night.
> 
> 533 Field - BHFS
> 536 Hunter - BHFS
> 
> With the 20 point spot from Hinky I finally won a "Crispy" from the Monster. The only way I could ever beat him.


:doh: sorry buddy....I had your scores on the card both days and just missed them some how :noidea:

Heck today I posted them while I was sitting next to you :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

DING....DING....DING....

Ladies and gentleman...and you too Prag  tonight we have a battle for the ages....

In the red corner we have the reining heavy weight champion of the Worrrrllldddd

All the way from Syrup Suckerville....MoparMatty....

And in the blue corner...we have the challenger....all the from Philly....the enormous man eating 24" Philly Cheesesteak.

Folks its gonna be a battle for the ages


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> DING....DING....DING....
> 
> Ladies and gentleman...and you too Prag  tonight we have a battle for the ages....
> 
> In the red corner we have the reining heavy weight champion of the Worrrrllldddd
> 
> All the way from Syrup Suckerville....MoparMatty....
> 
> And in the blue corner...we have the challenger....all the from Philly....the enormous man eating 24" Philly Cheesesteak.
> 
> Folks its gonna be a battle for the ages


My money is on Matty!


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> My money is on Matty!


Well pay the man....

In the 3rd round the sub got knocked the :zip: out.... 

Hinky got KO'ed in the 2nd....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Well pay the man....
> 
> In the 3rd round the sub got knocked the :zip: out....
> 
> Hinky got KO'ed in the 2nd....



If I bet on Matty, and I win... why am I paying?:noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD

TCR1 said:


> Hornet, go get some more tomorrow! 531 sounds pretty good. Bow God stepping up with a 520 and Yankee in with a 525. Some great scores! Pulling for you guys to keep shooting better each day!
> 
> Glad you are all having fun!



I shot ALOT better today. Yesterday I was running on an hour sleep, and my bow felt like a foriegn object in my hand. Today I was a little better rested, the bow felt right, my shots were great. I did drop quite a few little twitch points that ended up 1/8 inch out. But I was quite happy with a 520 seeing I had a big old 0 on the 32 fan, shot the wrong target (hanging out with Hornet is giving me bad habits lol)
Still got 3 days left, I plan to add a little weight to my bow tonight in hopes of getting rid of the twitch.
Animules tomorrow, then I can get my revenge on the field course.:shade:

We're having a great time couldn't ask for a better vacation. Taking a float trip down the Sasquahanna tomorrow after the animal round to see who can catch the most smallies.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

BOWGOD said:


> I shot ALOT better today. Yesterday I was running on an hour sleep, and my bow felt like a foriegn object in my hand. Today I was a little better rested, the bow felt right, my shots were great. I did drop quite a few little twitch points that ended up 1/8 inch out. But I was quite happy with a 520 seeing I had a big old 0 on the 32 fan, shot the wrong target (hanging out with Hornet is giving me bad habits lol)
> Still got 3 days left, I plan to add a little weight to my bow tonight in hopes of getting rid of the twitch.
> Animules tomorrow, then I can get my revenge on the field course.:shade:
> 
> We're having a great time couldn't ask for a better vacation. Taking a float trip down the Sasquahanna tomorrow after the animal round to see who can catch the most smallies.


Dave, I think that we were all stung by the Hornet on our bale yesterday. :mg:
I was back a little closer to normal today with a 544. 

I had a great time shooting with you 2 yesterday. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

3DHoytShooter said:


> Dave, I think that we were all stung by the Hornet on our bale yesterday. :mg:
> I was back a little closer to normal today with a 544.
> 
> I had a great time shooting with you 2 yesterday. :darkbeer:


I've shot a few rounds with Dave, and Jenn. Absolute GREAT folks.

Shot with Sticky, and X Hunter too.

Still waiting to go one with Hornet.


That fishing trip should be a great time!


----------



## love'n-archery

Hey guys lets see some pictures!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

xring1 said:


> what about that MARTIN shooter from wv 553 on wed and a 556 today!
> TONY HARRIS amfs


What about him? :noidea:

I am not hard to find....all the scores I posted were scores that were given to me by the shooter themselves.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

love'n-archery said:


> Hey guys lets see some pictures!!!!


I have a camera and a BlackBerry....they don't match up picture wise :doh:

I won't be posting any pics until I get back


----------



## Hammer X

Good shooting Hornet, keep it up!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> DING....DING....DING....
> 
> Ladies and gentleman...*and you too Prag*  tonight we have a battle for the ages....


I "resemble" that remark. Sounds like everyone is having a great time and that's what it's all about. See Hornet, if you shoot the correct target your score reflects such. :shade: Hey, but I think that if we'd admit it most of us have done the same thing. I know I sure did a couple of weeks ago at Treaton's.

When you see Jarlicker, tell him that I have taken over DCWC and that we've got about 8-10 folks that are coming out Sat. to shoot.

Now get out there tomorrow and whoop up on some animals.


----------



## Moparmatty

TCR1 said:


> Keep it up Hornet. looking pretty good!
> 
> Bowgod shooting a 511 isn't bad at all at a tournament like that since he just started shooting field a little over a year ago. Progress to those that play:shade:


It is when he's got a big fat crispie riding against someone shooting low 530's!

:chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

rock monkey said:


> hey hornet.......you know how people wanna talk about how long it takes to shoot a major event field round.........what's your clock sayin it takes ya?
> 
> for the weather questions............
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=17050&wuSelect=WEATHER


Our group was done at 1:15pm this afternoon. So just over 4 hours.


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> I shot ALOT better today. Yesterday I was running on an hour sleep, and my bow felt like a foriegn object in my hand. Today I was a little better rested, the bow felt right, my shots were great. I did drop quite a few little twitch points that ended up 1/8 inch out. But I was quite happy with a 520 seeing I had a big old 0 on the 32 fan, shot the wrong target (hanging out with Hornet is giving me bad habits lol)
> Still got 3 days left, I plan to add a little weight to my bow tonight in hopes of getting rid of the twitch.
> Animules tomorrow, then I can get my revenge on the field course.:shade:
> 
> We're having a great time couldn't ask for a better vacation. Taking a float trip down the Sasquahanna tomorrow after the animal round to see who can catch the most smallies.


I'm not even going to touch this one folks. :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> And bringing up the rear....
> 
> Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


Poor Sticky.


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> If I bet on Matty, and I win... why am I paying?:noidea:


Cause I'm a lot bigger than you and THAT'S THE WAY IT"S GOING TO BE!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Moparmatty said:


> Cause I'm a lot bigger than you and THAT'S THE WAY IT"S GOING TO BE!


Matty, just get up here to the room....It's time to cuddle!!!!


----------



## south-paaw

Hinkelmonster said:


> Matty, just get up here to the room....It's time to cuddle!!!!





PHP:




well that just about closes the book on this week.. ukey:

ummmm... how'd brad do today...??...hmmmm...:smile:


----------



## Moparmatty

Hinkelmonster said:


> Matty, just get up here to the room....It's time to cuddle!!!!


I'm on my way Sweat Cheeks!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinky.... Where is my crispy? :noidea:


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> Hinky.... Where is my crispy? :noidea:


:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Hinky.... Where is my crispy? :noidea:





PHP:




ask x-hunter... heheheheeeeeee..


----------



## love'n-archery

Brown Hornet said:


> I have a camera and a BlackBerry....they don't match up picture wise :doh:
> 
> I won't be posting any pics until I get back


Great Hornet!!!! I'm so glad there will be pictures.....but I guess I will have to be patient and wait....that I'm NOT good at!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter

Lots of good scores posted. I'm thinking the courses must be tooooo easy. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

montigre said:


> Yeah, I was so stoked to hear about JBs clean field round--Way to go!!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> I guess I'm no longer a virgin, broke it with a 508 yesterday on the white course. Got a 20 on that downhill bunny BH is moaning about and 19 on the 80wus. Feel the surge!!!! :wink::teeth:
> 
> Having a total blast, I'm so much of a newbie I don't even know to be nervous--Sticky even caught me taking a power nap before the shooting started yesterday--almost fell out of the chair.:embara:


 I think I'm gonna try that today.. perhaps it'll help me scores? :noidea:  :cheers:


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> I think I'm gonna try that today.. perhaps it'll help me scores? :noidea:  :cheers:





PHP:




relax-relate-release.... :lol::lol::lol:


:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Jesse did it again... Another 560  put a fork in em boys :doh:
> 
> And congrats to Rick Stark with a new Barebow record... 518 :clap:
> 
> Jesse Broadwater 560
> Rodger Willet 559
> Jamie Vanetta 558
> Dave Cousins 557
> Shane Wills 556
> Braden G 557
> Jed Gershock 557
> Steven Stark 555
> Tony Taza 555
> Hinky 554
> Russel Payne 554
> Brad Baker 555
> Micheal Anderson 554
> Kendall Woody 554
> Young Jedi 553
> Mike Lieter 553
> Diane Watson 549
> Matt Faulkner 547
> John Pero 547
> Timmy Ewers 549
> Jarlicker 545
> Loper 541
> MoparMatty 533 * (apparently there is some debate about a wrong target being shot?) :noidea: :zip:
> Hornet 531
> DamnYankee 525
> Bowgod 520
> Jbird 511
> 
> And bringing up the rear....
> 
> Sticky 507.... :darkbeer:


:set1_thinking:


----------



## south-paaw

*ohhh boyyy...*



IGluIt4U said:


> :set1_thinking:





PHP:




they need to check the web cam video .. for an instant replay 

decision....:angel:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well boys and girls....its Fri morning and we are all ready to roll..... 

Well at least attempt to roll....

Matty and I are standing here getting ready to warm up on target #1.... Man that little dot on that fox looks little from 33 yds :fear:


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> Well boys and girls....its Fri morning and we are all ready to roll.....
> 
> Well at least attempt to roll....
> 
> Matty and I are standing here getting ready to warm up on target #1.... Man that little dot on that fox looks little from 33 yds :fear:


Dude, it's a "fox". You _know_ how to drill them.......


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well it all comes down to this....target 28 Hornet and Matty are locked up dead even.


----------



## south-paaw

kind-of like rock-scissor-paper.. 

doesn't syrup cover hornets..???...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> kind-of like rock-scissor-paper..
> 
> doesn't syrup cover hornets..???...


Must be a long "waiting line" at the last target - 20 minutes since BH's last post OR South-Paaw called it correctly and the Hornet is stuck in syrup.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Must be a long "waiting line" at the last target - 20 minutes since BH's last post OR South-Paaw called it correctly and the Hornet is stuck in syrup.


No actually we were talking to people, adding up the cards and waiting for Bobby P. 

Your lucky I jumped on and posted that right before we shot....what did you think I was gonna do post as soon as the release broke from the string :zip:

We tied.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> No actually we were talking to people, adding up the cards and waiting for Bobby P.
> 
> Your lucky I jumped on and posted that right before we shot....what did you think I was gonna do post as soon as the release broke from the string :zip:
> 
> We tied.....


Well I kinda figured you want to post as quickly as possible before the "crack-berry" got clogged up with syrup. 

J/K man - I envy you guys and the fun you're having - keep up the reports - some of us have about worn out the F5 key (refresh) on our keyboards. :shade:


----------



## south-paaw

maybe there is an extra long ovation back at the clubhouse....:smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sorry guys....I am not doing a GIABNT rundown on scores today. Its the animal round for christ sakes ukey:

Jesse finally dropped a point though 

Jesse B 587
X Hunter 585
Reo 585
Cousins 585
Kendall Woody 584
Shane Wills 577 (I think)
Hinky 576
Jed Gershok 577
Hornet 571
Maparmatty 571
Jbird 570 (great shooting buddy)
DamnYankee 565ish. (You might as well just sign that crispy now )

Sticky still bringing up the rear... :zip: :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry guys....I am not doing a GIABNT rundown on scores today.


Don't blame you! You got 3 scores in now so relax a little - from now on you're shooting to improve.

BTW: Hope the weather is holding out up there for you guys. We're have a pretty major hail storm here in Eastern NC right now. :mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry guys....I am not doing a GIABNT rundown on scores today. Its the animal round for christ sakes ukey:
> 
> Jesse finally dropped a point though
> 
> Jesse B 587
> X Hunter 585
> Reo 585
> Cousins 585
> Kendall Woody 584
> Shane Wills 577 (I think)
> Hinky 576
> Jed Gershok 577
> Hornet 571
> Maparmatty 571
> Jbird 570 (great shooting buddy)
> DamnYankee 565ish. (You might as well just sign that crispy now )
> 
> Sticky still bringing up the rear... :zip: :doh:


Jess has dropped one point in three rounds. :faint:


----------



## lcv

*NFAA Nationals*

Anybody know how the Pro Women did today?


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't blame you! You got 3 scores in now so relax a little - from now on you're shooting to improve.
> 
> BTW: Hope the weather is holding out up there for you guys. We're have a pretty major hail storm here in Eastern NC right now. :mg:


 
Damn straight...we are eating lunch right now with a couple coldies 

Oh and by the way....o got Jarlicker today


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Damn straight...we are eating lunch right now with a couple coldies
> 
> Oh and by the way....*o got Jarlicker today*


Say it ain't so :mg: PLEASE, if you see him, remind him that we have an order waiting for him to pick up at the LAS trailer. He may not be thinking to straight right now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

lcv said:


> Anybody know how the Pro Women did today?


We're probably going to have to wait for the NFAA to post the scores, but thankfully they have been good at that the last couple of days. Of course, keep in mind that there will be a lot more scores to tally today than there was on Wed. & Thu. Today was the "mandatory" one day only Animal round.


----------



## lcv

I figured as much as I knew the numbers would rise today due to the mandatory animal round. I just thought someone might have seen what happened with them. No big deal. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Thanks for all the updates there Hornet. I'm keeping tabs on all the action...from a *VERY* different time zone.  Aloha...........


----------



## lcv

*Forgot the Thank Hornet*

Hornet,

I am sorry that I forgot to thank you for all the updates. It is really is nice to hear what all is going on when you can't be there. Good shooting by the way. Thanks again.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Holy crap its pouring rain....were all hudeled under the giant tent trying to wait it out. 

Oh wait.....it looks to be clearing up 

Maybe not...here comes the thunder again :doh:


----------



## Scott.Barrett

This in live from our reporter, on scene, B'Hornet....

Thanks for the updates BH!

SB


----------



## featherlite

*What ya think*



Brown Hornet said:


> Holy crap its pouring rain....were all hudeled under the giant tent trying to wait it out.
> 
> Oh wait.....it looks to be clearing up
> 
> Maybe not...here comes the thunder again :doh:


what did Rodger Willett do today


----------



## DanielW.

*Reports*

Thanks Hornet for the report on scores, all I can give is a report on the gnats..... Big, thick, and plentiful, and aggrivating as [email protected]#! :thumbs_do

How about the packed practice range?? Geez, I waited an half hour and finally shot 8 arrows before they closed the range! Guess I'll have to get there at daylight in the morning and eat breakfast on the line to hold a spot.

Oh yeah hornet, I sent you a text this morning about halfway through the dumb round- I was so frazzled from not getting to practice that I forgot to find you for the "pot".


----------



## south-paaw

*day 3*

scores are posted ...


http://nfaaarchery.com/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


RODGER WILLETT..... 557 559 582 .....1698


----------



## pennysdad

*Thnx. Hornet!*

For the play by play! Your post has been the only thing keeping us in the game! We have been checking it religously! Ease up on Bowgod, you have more than got your $10.00 worth out of him!LOL! Jesse is unreal! That is just awesome! He must be deflating to the rest of his field! Sounds like you all had a blast! We are coming up Sun. for the closing ceremonies. Hope to see you all then, keep us posted. Thnx. again.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

the Animal round may become the favorite of "the one who hunts Xs".


----------



## Rattleman

Just in case you don't realize it JB has already locked up the Pro division with a new Nats record. The rest of the Pros are playing for the left overs. By the way i shot 574 today. I am home now but wish the best for the rest of the weekend. By the way BH the weather here in Central MD is sunny:teeth:


----------



## pintojk

thanks for your continued updates Hornet :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well the day was interesting.... 

Some good scores were shot. Jesse...me and Matty :wink:

X Hunter crushed the AMFS class with his dot shooting exhibition :thumb:

The Phantom shot a new BHFS record 

The Pro Am was a SHOW... Thanks to Hinky and Diane for making me shoot when I am ready to sit down and take some pics with a cold brew :doh:

I think ole' Hornet was the first and only Joe ever called to the mic and introduced like a PRO during a PRO AM 

and all I know is there B-Stingers EVERY WHERE .


----------



## Nino

"I think ole' Hornet was the first and only Joe ever called to the mic and introduced like a PRO during a PRO AM "

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Nino said:


> "I think ole' Hornet was the first and only Joe ever called to the mic and introduced like a PRO during a PRO AM "
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


We need to work on his speaking skills tho.. and Hinky too.. :nod:  :cheers:

Great shootin on everyone's part for the last three days.. well, almost everyones.. :doh:  But.. I'm havin a ball.. gonna go back tomorrow and shoot one more field round, then home for a day of catchin up.. :lol: :archer: :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> We need to work on his speaking skills tho.. and Hinky too.. :nod:  :cheers:
> 
> Great shootin on everyone's part for the last three days.. well, almost everyones.. :doh:  But.. I'm havin a ball.. gonna go back tomorrow and shoot one more field round, then home for a day of catchin up.. :lol: :archer: :darkbeer:



OK... maybe you'd like to be shooting better.

At least you're there.:shade:

I'd just like to be there shooting.:nod:


----------



## nanayak

montigre said:


> Yeah, I was so stoked to hear about JBs clean field round--Way to go!!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> I guess I'm no longer a virgin, broke it with a 508 yesterday on the white course. Got a 20 on that downhill bunny BH is moaning about and 19 on the 80wus. Feel the surge!!!! :wink::teeth:
> 
> Having a total blast, I'm so much of a newbie I don't even know to be nervous--Sticky even caught me taking a power nap before the shooting started yesterday--almost fell out of the chair.:embara:


:cheers::thumb:



Hinkelmonster said:


> Matty, just get up here to the room....It's time to cuddle!!!!


Picts.... :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Well the day was interesting....
> 
> Some good scores were shot. Jesse...me and Matty :wink:
> 
> X Hunter crushed the AMFS class with his dot shooting exhibition :thumb:
> 
> The Phantom shot a new BHFS record
> 
> The Pro Am was a SHOW... Thanks to Hinky and Diane for making me shoot when I am ready to sit down and take some pics with a cold brew :doh:
> 
> I think ole' Hornet was the first and only Joe ever called to the mic and introduced like a PRO during a PRO AM
> 
> and all I know is there B-Stingers EVERY WHERE .


Congrats to all of yous!


----------



## IGluIt4U

montigre said:


> Yeah, I was so stoked to hear about JBs clean field round--Way to go!!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> I guess I'm no longer a virgin, broke it with a 508 yesterday on the white course. Got a 20 on that downhill bunny BH is moaning about and 19 on the 80wus. Feel the surge!!!! :wink::teeth:
> 
> Having a total blast, I'm so much of a newbie I don't even know to be nervous--Sticky even caught me taking a power nap before the shooting started yesterday--almost fell out of the chair.:embara:


Congrats on your PB at Nats.. :thumb: :cheers: 

Well, waddaya expect when ya show up to the range before dawn? :noidea:  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> OK... maybe you'd like to be shooting better.
> 
> At least you're there.:shade:
> 
> I'd just like to be there shooting.:nod:


It's been a hoot.. and while my shooting has been a bit under par, I'm still havin a ball and value the experience... :thumb: 

Wish you could be here Bro.. :nod: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

nanayak said:


> Picts.... :darkbeer:


You're a sick bass tard!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> It's been a hoot.. and while my shooting has been a bit under par, I'm still havin a ball and value the experience... :thumb:
> 
> Wish you could be here Bro.. :nod: :wink:


Me too... but there was no way to get the time off of the new job, and still get off the best week of the rut.

There are still some local field shoots in the book, and I've already told Rob he's finally gonna see me at the Lancaster Classic this year.


----------



## nanayak

Hinkelmonster said:


> You're a sick bass tard!!!!


Me?? :nono:

Yak=:angel:


----------



## USNarcher

Hinkelmonster said:


> You're a sick bass tard!!!!


What's wrong Randy....you get front spoon.:mg:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> and all I know is there B-Stingers EVERY WHERE .


I hope Blair is getting some rest. After the success of those shooting his stabilizer this week....he is gonna get *SLAMMED* with orders! :mg:


----------



## feildfool

*Best state organization based on nationals*

Since the nationals get into a database and are posted by the NFAA so quickly. Does anyone know if the NFAA has sorted the nationals by state?
which state had the most competitors?
which state had the 1st, 2nd, 3rd?
which state had the highest aggregate score (goes with 1st question)?
etc?

It would be fun to look at the data differently. This way each competitor can also be part of a state team.

I dunno, just thinking outside the box.


----------



## feildfool

*foggy*

It's foggy this morning. Good luck to all


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well its time to go see if I can find a bow caddy for the day 

Which PRO wants to carry Hornet's bow for the day???? They don't have anything to do :wink:


----------



## blondstar

Brown Hornet said:


> Well its time to go see if I can find a bow caddy for the day
> 
> Which PRO wants to carry Hornet's bow for the day???? They don't have anything to do :wink:


I can do it tomorrow for you, by the way what time is the closing cermonies on Sun?


----------



## Brown Hornet

I have no clue what time the Bowl Ceremony starts I think its 2 hours after the end of shooting...so around 5 I would guess. 

MoparMatty, Rick Wills and I are sitting here waiting to shoot the first target of the day...

Boy is it foggy this morning....and we are starting on the 80 wu ....there is a target down there some place...at least they said there's one down there :noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Hmmmm, no updates for awhile. I'm guessing Hornet might be in 'The Zone'.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Alright folks... Day 4 is done. 

I want to start by giving a BIG HAND to my boy X Hunter... I didn't realize that he broke the AMFS animal round record yesterday :clap:

Now for todays scores....nobody cleaned it but MOST did better then their previous field round 
Sorry I don't have as many scores as the other day but some ave left and I can't find some others. 

Reo Wilde 559
Shane Wills 559
Rodger Willet 558
Jesse Broadwater 558
Braden G 556
Hinky 555
Steven Stark 554
Brad Baker 552 in first place :thumb:
Justin Paulino 554
Dave Cousins 554
Tom Pruitt 553
CHPro 552
Mike Leiter 551
Young Jedi 550
Rainman 546
Jarlicker 540
Alan Gruber 540
Hornet 533 PB 
Rick Wills 527 
Moparmatty 524* yep he got stung when he had to go head to head just like everyone else :wink:
DamnYankee 520
Jbird 520
Sticky 513

and bringing up the rear....my hooker  

BOOWGOD 512


----------



## mdbowhunter

Congrats on the PB there Hornet! Nice shooting......

I see Sticky did better too. Great way to end a shoot there buddy...on a positive note. :thumbs_up


----------



## sharkred7

Reo's having a pretty good year too, eh? Seems to have really stepped up the outdoor game also. Some great shooting out there, wish I could have made it.
John


----------



## 2005Ultramag

mdbowhunter said:


> Congrats on the PB there Hornet! Nice shooting......
> 
> I see Sticky did better too. Great way to end a shoot there buddy...on a positive note. :thumbs_up


Ditto! PBs are always special. Congrats on that.

Nice shooting everone else. 

Glad to see Sticky, and Bowgod finish on a high note...


... and JUSTIN PAULINO... with a 554 round. :thumbs_up
Lookout for this guy in the future. He's just getting started.
You'll be seeing more of him!


----------



## south-paaw

*very nice..*

a PB !!..nice shooting there Hornet... very not bad...heheheeee...:teeth:

Xhunter... you may need to build yourself a very wide shelf..... and congrats on the animal round too.. !!!.. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad

congrats on the PB Hornet.. :thumb:


Great job on the updates, it's made my time the past few days sitting in Dallas traffic more interesting.. :yawn:


----------



## blondstar

and bringing up the rear....my hooker 

BOOWGOD 512 

BH you have definately pounded your ten bucks from that little hooker:teeth:


----------



## capemaybowman

Bowgod shoot good for some one that can't see. No contacts today:sad:


----------



## capemaybowman

Sticky cut his losses and ran.


----------



## IGluIt4U

capemaybowman said:


> Sticky cut his losses and ran.


Dang right..  Got me off the last spot on the list today and now I'm home.. hope y'all don't get too wet tomorrow, and all shoot well.. :thumb: :cheers:

Got some more pics, I'll work on gettin em up..


----------



## IGluIt4U

blondstar said:


> and bringing up the rear....my hooker
> 
> BOOWGOD 512
> 
> BH you have definately pounded your ten bucks from that little hooker:teeth:


Yep.. that he has.. and something tells me Bowgod may not be pokin the Nest so hard for a while.. :zip: :chortle:

Great Shootin Hornet.. two PB's at Nats... can't ask for more than that.. well, yea.. I wanna see a 540 outta yer butt tomorrow, capish? :thumb:

Brad... smoke em man, you can do it, so git r done. Next time I'll have more ice.. promise..  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well its day 5.... Its cloudy as crap....and its spitting rain.

It could be a wet one folks.... If it rains hard some people are gonna be pissy cuz some people aren't gonna get caught.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Well its day 5.... Its cloudy as crap....and its spitting rain.
> 
> It could be a wet one folks.... If it rains hard some people are gonna be pissy cuz some people aren't gonna get caught.


Hornet, just wondering if you've heard any banjo music early in the mornings this week? :shade:

**** luck to all today - and everyone drive careful on your way home - there's some crazies on the road out there!


----------



## Jbird

*3 Day/5 Day*

Thats the beauty of the 3/5 option. On crappy days you can sit one out. Thats what we are doing today. We are going to see Valley Forge and drive the second half of the Gettysburg battlefield driving tour. We've been shooting for five days here and I have shot above my average and a PB on the Animal round. Life is good and we have had a great time seeing old friends and meeting new ones. What a privalege shooting these beautiful ranges! If you want to keep the old folks in the game, this is the place to hold the Nationals.
Jbird


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Well its day 5.... Its cloudy as crap....and its spitting rain.
> 
> It could be a wet one folks.... If it rains hard some people are gonna be pissy cuz some people aren't gonna get caught.


Don't forget the QTips.. yer likely gonna need em this morning.. :lol: :tea:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Jbird said:


> Thats the beauty of the 3/5 option. On crappy days you can sit one out.
> Thats what we are doing today. We are going to see Valley Forge and drive the second half of the Gettysburg battlefield driving tour. We've been shooting for five days here and I have shot above my average and a PB on the Animal round. Life is good and we have had a great time seeing old friends and meeting new ones. What a privalege shooting these beautiful
> ranges! If you want to keep the old folks in the game, *this is the place to hold the Nationals.*
> Jbird


Couldn't agree more Jbird... it is a beautiful range... and it was good to finally meet you and many others this week.. :thumb:


----------



## field14

Brown Hornet said:


> Well its day 5.... Its cloudy as crap....and its spitting rain.
> 
> It could be a wet one folks.... If it rains hard some people are gonna be pissy cuz some people aren't gonna get caught.


Those "few" that don't catch "Some people" can then chime in the excuse while they are getting pissy: "well, he/she...got their best score in during good weather and I had to shoot in the rain...I would have beat them if they would have shot under the same conditions as me."

Gives that very, very few a good excuse to go home with.

Of course "many winners" (and one in particular) couldn't have been "caught" anyways. You know, making up 21 points when the "leader" only dropped two.....

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ok people there will be NO PICS taken today 

Outdoor Nationals just turned into Redding....its coming down.


----------



## IGluIt4U

By the looks of the radar pic, yer gonna be in it for a while.. :nod: :rain:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Does Matty have the Umby? :noidea:  :couch2:

Better tell him to go check the sunroof too! :chortle: :zip:


----------



## sharkred7

Timmy Ewers 554 yesterday:mg: That has to be a BHFS record isn't it! Great shooting going on out there in BHFS. Quite a few 550's with pins. Very impressive.

Looking at the scores there are a LOT of impressive scores. The center has to be shot out of those targets


----------



## BigPete

How about Tristan Skarvan in YAFFS?! A record 3 day total of 1673 including new records in the field and hunter rounds (she broke her own from last year in Yankton). Incredibly, her 579 in the animal round Friday was NOT a new record.......she shot a 580 last year in Yankton!! :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U

There was some really awesome shooting going on this week.. the courses were immaculate, the shooting not very difficult and the groups breezed through shooting 4 abreast and movin quickly.. a great place to hold Nationals, and I sure hope they return again to Mechanicsburg... :thumb: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## route66

*keep it up*



BigPete said:


> How about Tristan Skarvan in YAFFS?! A record 3 day total of 1673 including new records in the field and hunter rounds (she broke her own from last year in Yankton). Incredibly, her 579 in the animal round Friday was NOT a new record.......she shot a 580 last year in Yankton!! :mg:


We hope she continues on her tear and breaks her hunter round score today to set the bar even higher. Way to go kid.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Looks like the rain has passed for a while, they should be through the first 14 by now and finish in the steamer... shoot well all... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## archerycharlie

crag said:


> put a dryer sheet up under your hat-it will halp keep the gnats away and your hair smelling downy fresh.




I have tried this method several times and it didn't work for me.

I rubbed it on my arms and neck and hung one from my belt and put one under my hat.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well congrats to the Silver Bowl winner of AMFS....my man...and the person that I said would wim it all when Hinky turned Pro...

X HUNTER....don't spend that cash all on beer :wink:

and yes I did go back and get the camera so there are pics from today.


----------



## featherlite

*way to go*

Great shooting Brad and Congrats You are the man. Rex


----------



## featherlite

*Thanks Hornet*

Thanks Hornet for all the up dates you have done a great Job sure wish I could have been there mabey next year thanks again and see yu soon somewhere Rex


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well Congrats to all the winners :clap:

Also to Mechanicsburg Archers and the NFAA for a great shoot :thumb: we all had a great time :clap: 

I didn't get a lot of scores today...well really any at all....its time to go home....Hinky and I are already in the car on the way home 

But I did shoot another 533 so that gives me another PB on my Hunter...that's 4 PBs in row at Nationals 

Hinky needs another week of shooting and he would catch those on the top bale....he went up everyday and finished with a 556 today 

Now.... Bowgod....had fun and a good week. But like I told him...he ain't ready to go toe to toe with Hornet..:nono: ya gotta crawl before you walk son :wink:

DamnYankee....it was great seeing you and hanging out...but you leave Nationals the same way you got there...without a Hornet crispy :wink:

Moparmatty.....what a great guy to room with...you are now one of my favorite guys to shoot with....I still can't believe you crushed that 24" sub with 6lbs of meat on it in 15 mins.

But just like the others that call me out on a field course....down you go....now if someone can tell me how to get all this syrup off my Adidas that would be great :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great job Bro on the reporting all week long.. :thumb:

Congrats Brad, we knew ya had it in you.. :first: :cheers:

and to all that competed, a big congratulations.. :yo: :clap:


----------



## Krys1313

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for all the updates during Nationals. Hope to be out for Nationals next year.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Well, thanks for all the updates this week Hornet...and nice shooting!  If you ever want to pursue a career change...you might try reporting. You and that Blackberry are awesome. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

:doh:I almost forgot....

Congrats to my man Timmay....Timmay 

BHFS champion Timmy Ewers...that's right the TWO top Joe class SILVER BOWLS are on the way to VIRGINIA :wink:

Also there is a PRO that said he aint skeeerrrreeeeddd of Jesse B. 

Congrats to Reo Wilde on his 2nd... Reo droped a couple on the animal round....ONE yesterday....and was CLEAN today :clap:


----------



## sharkred7

BigPete said:


> How about Tristan Skarvan in YAFFS?! A record 3 day total of 1673 including new records in the field and hunter rounds (she broke her own from last year in Yankton). Incredibly, her 579 in the animal round Friday was NOT a new record.......she shot a 580 last year in Yankton!! :mg:


She is a remarkable young lady with great character also. Congrats Tristan!

Also congrats to Grant S in PMF. Great showing in I believe his first outdoor nats and on a great year!

John


----------



## sharkred7

Brown Hornet said:


> :doh:I almost forgot....
> 
> Congrats to my man Timmay....Timmay
> 
> BHFS champion Timmy Ewers...that's right the TWO top Joe class SILVER BOWLS are on the way to VIRGINIA :wink:
> 
> Also there is a PRO that said he aint skeeerrrreeeeddd of Jesse B.
> 
> Congrats to Reo Wilde on his 2nd... Reo droped a couple on the animal round....ONE yesterday....and was CLEAN today :clap:



Wow, what a year for Reo. The man has the complete game. He shot the same score that Jesse won with last year which was a Nat' record.
Nice job Reo
Also congrats to Tim E. That must be a record setting perfomance also. VERY impressive shooting, 'specially with pins:darkbeer:
John


----------



## IGluIt4U

sharkred7 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Wow, what a year for Reo. The man has the complete game. He shot the same score that Jesse won with last year which was a Nat' record.
> Nice job Reo
> Also congrats to Tim E. That must be a record setting perfomance also. VERY impressive shooting, 'specially with pins:darkbeer:
> John


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Brown Hornet

sharkred7 said:


> [/COLOR]Also congrats to Tim E. That must be a record setting perfomance also. VERY impressive shooting, 'specially with pins:darkbeer:
> John


I don't know if it was an overall record....I think it was. But I know he broke the animal round record by 5 points


----------



## BOWGOD

Great week it was. For some reason I just couldn't find my groove on the field rounds though. Typically I shoot about 5 points higher on field rounds opposed to hunter rounds, but for some reason this week was the exact oposite (and then some)
I shot back to back PB's for hunter rounds. Up until this week the best I could muster on a hunter round was a 517. I shot a 520 on the hunter on Thursday, then a 522 today (soo many lost points with in 1/4" or less but I have something on the shopping list that should fix that)

It ws just great to spend a week with all my AT friends (and meeting some new ones)
But now I have to get caught up on some work, and sleep (yes I made it on time 5 days in a row:mg

Can't wait for 2012 to hurry up and get here.


----------



## IGluIt4U

BOWGOD said:


> Great week it was. For some reason I just couldn't find my groove on the field rounds though. Typically I shoot about 5 points higher on field rounds opposed to hunter rounds, but for some reason this week was the exact oposite (and then some)
> I shot back to back PB's for hunter rounds. Up until this week the best I could muster on a hunter round was a 517. I shot a 520 on the hunter on Thursday, then a 522 today (soo many lost points with in 1/4" or less but I have something on the shopping list that should fix that)
> 
> It ws just great to spend a week with all my AT friends (and meeting some new ones)
> But now I have to get caught up on some work, and sleep (yes I made it on time 5 days in a row:mg
> 
> Can't wait for 2012 to hurry up and get here.


They didn't give you an award for making it that early five days straight?!! :mg: :chortle: :thumb:

Great seein you and Jen again, sorry we didn't get to shoot together.. perhaps next time I'll have my game.. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

IGluIt4U said:


> They didn't give you an award for making it that early five days straight?!! :mg: :chortle: :thumb:
> 
> Great seein you and Jen again, sorry we didn't get to shoot together.. perhaps next time I'll have my game.. :wink:



I figured they'd at least give me a bronze bowl (or even a wooden one) for being on time 5 straight.

I may not have set any NFAA records, but I definately set a national Bowgod record lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Great week it was. For some reason I just couldn't find my groove on the field rounds though. Typically I shoot about 5 points higher on field rounds opposed to hunter rounds, but for some reason this week was the exact oposite (and then some)
> I shot back to back PB's for hunter rounds. Up until this week the best I could muster on a hunter round was a 517. I shot a 520 on the hunter on Thursday, then a 522 today (soo many lost points with in 1/4" or less but I have something on the shopping list that should fix that)
> 
> It ws just great to spend a week with all my AT friends (and meeting some new ones)
> But now I have to get caught up on some work, and sleep (yes I made it on time 5 days in a row:mg
> 
> Can't wait for 2012 to hurry up and get here.


What about 2010 and 2011? :noidea:

You better start saving you pennies to get that thing on your shopping list....:wink: and I am not gonna say I told ya so....but 

and while your at it.....get a new ruler....cuz your 1/4" is really big :chortle:


----------



## rock monkey

must be usin the *'man'* side of the ruler


:rofl: 




Brown Hornet said:


> What about 2010 and 2011? :noidea:
> 
> You better start saving you pennies to get that thing on your shopping list....:wink: and I am not gonna say I told ya so....but
> 
> and while your at it.....get a new ruler....cuz your 1/4" is really big :chortle:


----------



## capemaybowman

Results are up.
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## pragmatic_lee

capemaybowman said:


> Results are up.
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


Yep scores are up, but I think they need to do a little double check on their math. :shade:

553 556 578 doesn't total 1876 :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ok can someone explain this flight CHIT to me.....not that I care where I finish or about winning a flight other then 1st flight....but it makes ZERO SENSE :noidea:

How do I shoot a 533 533 571 with a 1637 in 5th flight and the winner of 6th flight shot a 530 534 574 with a 1636. :noidea: Even more so when we were ranked by animal round....

The guys that finished below 1640 should be in a different flight....it's really not that hard.

Rattleman, CherryJuice myself and two others....got bamboozeled :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Holy CHIT.....Sticky got 3rd


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy CHIT.....Sticky got 3rd


:fear:  Gotta see this... :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U

IGluIt4U said:


> :fear:  Gotta see this... :bolt:


Well dayum... but I didn't win no money? :noidea: :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Well dayum... but I didn't win no money? :noidea: :lol: :darkbeer:


Brad did :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Brad did :wink:


I hear dat... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy CHIT.....Sticky got 3rd





PHP:




:third:....:third:....

:darkbeer:

take a crispie out of Hornets wallet.. !!.. heheheee..it's full ... he won't miss one....


----------



## IGluIt4U

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :third:....:third:....
> 
> :darkbeer:
> 
> take a crispie out of Hornets wallet.. !!.. heheheee..it's full ... he won't miss one....


I'd probly get the one I signed over to him earlier..  

Hey.. I have a goal now for the next Nats in MB.. to be better than third in something above the last flight in AMFS..  :becky:


----------



## Unclegus

Let me put a little plug in here for my good friend Tony Harris of Dorothy, WV. Attending his first nationals, shot the highest total score on the combined field and hunter in AMFS, but fell short on the animals I think because this was the first time he had ever seen them with a dot in them. Also he tied for first in the Pro Am with his team mate Reo Wilde, and actually shot more X's than Reo in the event.....Wait till he learns what he needs to do to shoot the animals effectively....You have not heard the last of "The Mayor".


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> What about 2010 and 2011? :noidea:
> 
> You better start saving you pennies to get that thing on your shopping list....:wink: and I am not gonna say I told ya so....but
> 
> and while your at it.....get a new ruler....cuz your 1/4" is really big :chortle:


If you have learned anything about me this week you know I don't make excuses for the way I shoot. If I shot like a bum I say I shot like a bum. If I say the were 1/4 inch or less they were 1/4 inch or less. Ask bill there were alot of them where all 3 shooters had to get in and look to get a definative call.

I hate to admit it, but you were right. Had I had it today 522 would have easilly been 530+

But that's ok I talked to Blair before I left. I will have one soon enough (so will Jen):shade:


----------



## archerpap

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep scores are up, but I think they need to do a little double check on their math. :shade:
> 
> 553 556 578 doesn't total 1876 :mg:


I ended tied for third, and never heard my name metioned or anything. After all the awards were given out, I went up to check, and they still had my hunter score from Thursday(547). I told her I had a 556 today, she changed it, saw I tied for 3rd, and gave me a medal. I have no idea how they made that mistake. Now with the final results posted, the have me 3rd on top of the list(above Brad), and the final total is wrong. Should be a 1687. Maybe they will fix it, and get it right.


----------



## Rattleman

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok can someone explain this flight CHIT to me.....not that I care where I finish or about winning a flight other then 1st flight....but it makes ZERO SENSE :noidea:
> 
> How do I shoot a 533 533 571 with a 1637 in 5th flight and the winner of 6th flight shot a 530 534 574 with a 1636. :noidea: Even more so when we were ranked by animal round....
> 
> The guys that finished below 1640 should be in a different flight....it's really not that hard.
> 
> Rattleman, CherryJuice myself and two others....got bamboozeled :chortle:


Personally I feel the flight thing is a sham. It is just happen stance where you land. Would rather see a "AAA, AA, A, B,C,D E class system. You bring in your handicap card with at least 5 shoots and then you are placed in a Class just like we do in Maryland. If you have no shoots on your card then you shoot in the highest class. This way you only shoot against archers that shoot your similar scores. Not perfect but at least you have an idea who you are shooting against. Just MHO


----------



## Rattleman

Did they mention where the Nationals will be nest year??


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :third:....:third:....
> 
> :darkbeer:
> 
> take a crispie out of Hornets wallet.. !!.. heheheee..it's full ... he won't miss one....


Oh I can't take any out.....but I put ONE of his in....even with a SPOT....and it was MORE then 15


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rattleman said:


> Personally I feel the flight thing is a sham. It is just happen stance where you land. Would rather see a "AAA, AA, A, B,C,D E class system. You bring in your handicap card with at least 5 shoots and then you are placed in a Class just like we do in Maryland. If you have no shoots on your card then you shoot in the highest class. This way you only shoot against archers that shoot your similar scores. Not perfect but at least you have an idea who you are shooting against. Just MHO


I agree....I HATE the flight system with a passion.ukey:

You get people that either BAG or CHOKE and end up shooting in a flight they don't belong in. :zip:

There is no reason unless you have a "real issue" or shoot the wrong target to shoot a 525-530 on the first day or two then a 545+ the next day IMO.

Yes my scores went up everyday....BUT I had a ZERO for a wrong target the first day...add that 5 back in and I would have shot a 5312 and a 531 the first two days and 533s yesterday and today.....

If I am not in the first flight......could care less about where I land score wise. But to the person that shoots really good or their avg and ends up in a flight they don't belong in and to come in last is a crock of poo. ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet

RI Max said:


> Hey BH,
> 
> Needed to throw in a little extra to congrats to JB being he shot that with his B-Stinger XL Premier bar. Stop by and see me at the booth tomorrow. I would love to meet you and I think we can upgrade your bar.
> 
> Also special congrats to Tim Ewers on your list being he shot that 552 in the BHFS class with his 8oz 12 inch B-Stinger. Good shooting to everyone.


it was great to finally meet/talk face to face :thumb:

I will give you a "buzz" this week.....you were running low...actually only one left.... on bars the length that I like so I didn't want to upgrade and take one from someone that doesn't have an XL at all.  The one I had got me through the week just fine. 

I shot a PB 4 days in a row with my XL. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Rattleman said:


> Personally I feel the flight thing is a sham. It is just happen stance where you land. Would rather see a "AAA, AA, A, B,C,D E class system. You bring in your handicap card with at least 5 shoots and then you are placed in a Class just like we do in Maryland. If you have no shoots on your card then you shoot in the highest class. This way you only shoot against archers that shoot your similar scores. Not perfect but at least you have an idea who you are shooting against. Just MHO


Couldn't agree more Ed. A National Class system sure would help. The one we have here in Maryland works just fine.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> If you have learned anything about me this week you know I don't make excuses for the way I shoot. If I shot like a bum I say I shot like a bum. If I say the were 1/4 inch or less they were 1/4 inch or less. Ask bill there were alot of them where all 3 shooters had to get in and look to get a definative call.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but you were right. Had I had it today 522 would have easilly been 530+
> 
> But that's ok I talked to Blair before I left. I will have one soon enough (so will Jen):shade:


I think Loper and 3DHoytShooter would disagree :zip: You may say that you shot like crap after the round is over *BUT* you dropped more excuses WHY you were going to shoot bad before we started on Wed then a dude trying to explain to his girl why this other girl is saying he knocked her up :chortle:


----------



## loper28

Brown Hornet said:


> I think Loper and 3DHoytShooter would disagree :zip: You may say that you shot like crap after the round is over *BUT* you dropped more excuses WHY you were going to shoot bad before we started on Wed then a dude trying to explain to his girl why this other girl is saying he knocked her up :chortle:


hahahahah now we came to the conclusion it was all about the protein


----------



## Brown Hornet

loper28 said:


> hahahahah now we came to the conclusion it was all about the protein




he didn't have any excuses after the round....heck we shot with him what could he say? :noidea:

He looked into the "Eye of the Hornet" and got stung.....just like I have been telling him for the past year.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> I think Loper and 3DHoytShooter would disagree :zip: You may say that you shot like crap after the round is over *BUT* you dropped more excuses WHY you were going to shoot bad before we started on Wed then a dude trying to explain to his girl why this other girl is saying he knocked her up :chortle:


I didn't make no excuses before we shot. Sure I said I hadn't slept but an hour, but I also said that was no excuse. I shot like a bum on Wed that's all there was to it. Even if the lack of sleep did have anything to do with the way I shot it was no excuse. I'm the dumb azz who stayed up all night.
But it had alot more to do with me, than the amount of sleep I got.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

mdbowhunter said:


> Couldn't agree more Ed. A National Class system sure would help. The one we have here in Maryland works just fine.


It never occurred to me that Maryland's class system wasn't a National thing.
It's such a simple thing to do, and makes a great deal of sense.
It sounds like this flight system could have people like me shooting with alot of folks like Hinky, Jarlicker, and MoparMatty, or one of those guys shooting with a bunch that shoot like Bowgod, Sticky, and I.
That hardly seems right, or even fair, but then I've only ever shot in Marylands class system. It seems all too random, and where someone finishes may not accurately reflect how they shot.


----------



## mdbowhunter

2005Ultramag said:


> It never occurred to me that Maryland's class system wasn't a National thing.
> It's such a simple thing to do, and makes a great deal of sense.
> It sounds like this flight system could have people like me shooting with alot of folks like Hinky, Jarlicker, and MoparMatty, or one of those guys shooting with a bunch that shoot like Bowgod, Sticky, and I.
> That hardly seems right, or even fair, but then I've only ever shot in Marylands class system. It seems all too random, and where someone finishes may not accurately reflect how they shot.


Yep, it's a MD thing. I guess other States have something similar...:noidea:

Other than using the NFAA Handicap method...which *NOBODY* uses...flights are the next best option. Once you get two scores you are placed in a group and would be shooting against others with a similar total score. *NO* you wouldn't be shooting against Hinky, jarlicker, Matty, etc...unless they had a combined score close to yours.


----------



## alan_gruver

*Are those the final results???*

They must not have the final results up yet cause Dan Jackson shot a 556 on Sunday and the results show him in 10th with his lower 548 score posted...

Al


----------



## pragmatic_lee

alan_gruver said:


> They must not have the final results up yet cause Dan Jackson shot a 556 on Sunday and the results show him in 10th with his lower 548 score posted...
> 
> Al


I guess the NFAA folks (like everyone else) were in a hurry to start the trip home, but I sincerely hope that they will check and double check these final numbers. It would be bad to just leave this document like it is.


----------



## field14

When I first started field tournament shooting in the later 1960's, there WAS a "National Class System"...recorded scores on your handicap card, went to the Nationals with 5 or more scores...all that hullabaloo...and you know what...IT FAILED MISERABLY too.

Sandbagging your handicap scores was prevalent and downright abused something terrible.

In addition, Ohio and one other state that was big into field back then used the "300" field round (15 targets per half), and never shot over 65 yards. This put a wrench in the works as the NFAA had a "correction system" that they applied to those scores to equalize them with the rest of the country. That too was a time consuming debacle.

No matter what "system" is come up with...SOMEBODY or several of them is going to find a way to buck the system.

Seems like the flighting system brings up debate when someone else gets beat at their own game. The rules this year were simple..HIGHEST SCORE for field and hunter counts and take your animal score. Everyone knew it going in.

I agree that somebody shooting 530 the first two days and then 545 the next two is "suspect"...>BUT....I believe they were flighted afterwards, and not before. Correct me if I"m wrong on this but, I watched the NFAA web-site scoring, and the only time I saw "FLIGHTS" was after the best hunter score was posted...like AT THE END. What other way could they FLIGHT anyways, since the HIGHEST scores for field and hunter would count...just like they would on the suggested National Handicap system. 

You say set them up per their handicap scores...Who is going to do the grouping at shooter check in on Wednesday morning....when many shooters come in at the last minute? You want to wait until 11AM to start so that shooters are grouped according to handicap scores...????? Then you'd cry about that wait too....

The ONLY thing the handicap system would change, and it would be a debacle....is how the shooters are grouped on DAY ONE>>>BIG FRICKIN' DEAL....They'll be grouped by their first score for day 2 regardless....all that work, and for WHAT?

Shooting with your closest competition...??? C'mon folks, that crap doesn't hold water. They shot with those that shot pretty much the same scores as they did at that time.

The NFAA doesn't have a crystal ball and cannot control people that abuse the system.

Again, the "National handicap system" was used and it, too, failed miserably...and the abuses were even worse. If I recall, then even tried to use NO LESS than 5 scores or you were bumped up...and it still didn't work. People just didn't log their highest scores is all, or shot poorly for "official handicap card scores" making it even worse. The amount of time spent trying to group shooters when you can't do so until you see their handicap cards is a nightmare as well.

People want their cake and to eat it too. Everyone wanting something for showing up and to be a winner doesn't help either. People today aren't being taught that life isn't fair, and that LOSING is part of life, and that no matter how good you THINK you might be...someone out there is better at it than you are.

The flight system isn't perfect, but NO SYSTEM IS PERFECT...this has been working for years after having tried the other handicap system that was a bust.
It MIGHT work in some States...maybe, but always remember, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, and people resist change and want everything THEIR WAY or "the way we do it here."

field14


----------



## PA Dutch

*Class system not the answer*



field14 said:


> When I first started field tournament shooting in the later 1960's, there WAS a "National Class System"...recorded scores on your handicap card, went to the Nationals with 5 or more scores...all that hullabaloo...and you know what...IT FAILED MISERABLY too.
> 
> Sandbagging your handicap scores was prevalent and downright abused something terrible.
> 
> In addition, Ohio and one other state that was big into field back then used the "300" field round (15 targets per half), and never shot over 65 yards. This put a wrench in the works as the NFAA had a "correction system" that they applied to those scores to equalize them with the rest of the country. That too was a time consuming debacle.
> 
> No matter what "system" is come up with...SOMEBODY or several of them is going to find a way to buck the system.
> 
> Seems like the flighting system brings up debate when someone else gets beat at their own game. The rules this year were simple..HIGHEST SCORE for field and hunter counts and take your animal score. Everyone knew it going in.
> 
> I agree that somebody shooting 530 the first two days and then 545 the next two is "suspect"...>BUT....I believe they were flighted afterwards, and not before. I watched the NFAA web-site scoring, and the only time I saw "FLIGHTS" was after the best hunter score was posted...like AT THE END. What other way could they FLIGHT anyways, since the HIGHEST scores for field and hunter would count...just like they would on the suggested National Handicap system.
> 
> The ONLY thing the handicap system would change, and it would be a debacle....is how the shooters are grouped on DAY ONE>>>BIG FRICKIN' DEAL....They'll be grouped by their first score for day 2 regardless....all that work, and for WHAT?
> 
> Shooting with your closest competition...??? C'mon folks, that crap doesn't hold water. They shot with those that shot pretty much the same scores as they did at that time.
> 
> The NFAA doesn't have a crystal ball and cannot control people that abuse the system.
> 
> Again, the "National handicap system" was used and it, too, failed miserably...and the abuses were even worse. If I recall, then even tried to use NO LESS than 5 scores or you were bumped up...and it still didn't work. People just didn't log their highest scores is all, or shot poorly for "official handicap card scores" making it even worse. The amount of time spent trying to group shooters when you can't do so until you see their handicap cards is a nightmare as well.
> 
> People want their cake and to eat it too. Everyone wanting something for showing up and to be a winner doesn't help either. People today aren't being taught that life isn't fair, and that LOSING is part of life, and that no matter how good you THINK you might be...someone out there is better at it than you are.
> 
> The flight system isn't perfect, but NO SYSTEM IS PERFECT...this has been working for years after having tried the other handicap system that was a bust.
> It MIGHT work in some States...maybe, but always remember, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, and people resist change and want everything THEIR WAY or "the way we do it here."
> 
> field14


Field,

Agree with you 100% here.

PA has a class system and there are abuses as you mention.

Personally, my scores are right on the border of A and AA, but I will only shoot in the AA class. I am not interested in the least to win A class, or for that matter to luck into winning a flight (since luck is all the flight system is based on...) If I do luck into a flight win, cool, but I don't lose any sleep over what I or anyone else shoots in the flights other than who is at the very top of Flight 1.

My objective is to shoot my best score and to aspire to win. I am fine with two classes, Joes and Pros. I know I am a Joe, and all I care about is shooting against the best Joe. Being the best Class A (or B, or C) Joe does nothing for me.

Greg


----------



## 2005Ultramag

field14 said:


> When I first started field tournament shooting in the later 1960's, there WAS a "National Class System"...recorded scores on your handicap card, went to the Nationals with 5 or more scores...all that hullabaloo...and you know what...IT FAILED MISERABLY too.
> 
> Sandbagging your handicap scores was prevalent and downright abused something terrible.
> 
> In addition, Ohio and one other state that was big into field back then used the "300" field round (15 targets per half), and never shot over 65 yards. This put a wrench in the works as the NFAA had a "correction system" that they applied to those scores to equalize them with the rest of the country. That too was a time consuming debacle.
> 
> No matter what "system" is come up with...SOMEBODY or several of them is going to find a way to buck the system.
> 
> Seems like the flighting system brings up debate when someone else gets beat at their own game. The rules this year were simple..HIGHEST SCORE for field and hunter counts and take your animal score. Everyone knew it going in.
> 
> I agree that somebody shooting 530 the first two days and then 545 the next two is "suspect"...>BUT....I believe they were flighted afterwards, and not before. Correct me if I"m wrong on this but, I watched the NFAA web-site scoring, and the only time I saw "FLIGHTS" was after the best hunter score was posted...like AT THE END. What other way could they FLIGHT anyways, since the HIGHEST scores for field and hunter would count...just like they would on the suggested National Handicap system.
> 
> You say set them up per their handicap scores...Who is going to do the grouping at shooter check in on Wednesday morning....when many shooters come in at the last minute? You want to wait until 11AM to start so that shooters are grouped according to handicap scores...????? Then you'd cry about that wait too....
> 
> The ONLY thing the handicap system would change, and it would be a debacle....is how the shooters are grouped on DAY ONE>>>BIG FRICKIN' DEAL....They'll be grouped by their first score for day 2 regardless....all that work, and for WHAT?
> 
> Shooting with your closest competition...??? C'mon folks, that crap doesn't hold water. They shot with those that shot pretty much the same scores as they did at that time.
> 
> The NFAA doesn't have a crystal ball and cannot control people that abuse the system.
> 
> Again, the "National handicap system" was used and it, too, failed miserably...and the abuses were even worse. If I recall, then even tried to use NO LESS than 5 scores or you were bumped up...and it still didn't work. People just didn't log their highest scores is all, or shot poorly for "official handicap card scores" making it even worse. The amount of time spent trying to group shooters when you can't do so until you see their handicap cards is a nightmare as well.
> 
> People want their cake and to eat it too. Everyone wanting something for showing up and to be a winner doesn't help either. People today aren't being taught that life isn't fair, and that LOSING is part of life, and that no matter how good you THINK you might be...someone out there is better at it than you are.
> 
> The flight system isn't perfect, but NO SYSTEM IS PERFECT...this has been working for years after having tried the other handicap system that was a bust.
> It MIGHT work in some States...maybe, but always remember, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, and people resist change and want everything THEIR WAY or "the way we do it here."
> 
> field14


Nice to have an understanding of how the Nationals system got to where it is now. Thanks for the enlightenment. Being that I'm new to field shooting there are still many things I don't know about it, and sandbagging in a handicap system is a problem no matter what game is being played.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Here's how the Nat's were flighted... 

All shot randomly assigned groups on day 1 (field round) 

Day 2 Hunter round was flighted based on your previous day's score

Day 3 Animal was flighted on your 2 previous day scores, totalled

Day 4 Field round 2 was based solely on your Animal round score. This is because only some shot We/Th for scores, some arrived Fr to shoot animal and a field/hunter over the weekend.

Day 5 was flighted based on Day 3 and Day 4 scores totalled.

Apart from those shooting 5 days and sandbaggin a bit, I think it was a fair as it could be. You could sandbag the first two days, but in the end, you got reflighted after your animal. If you sandbag this, you'll get yer arse whooped by the likes of X'y..  :wink:

I think it was a decent way of accounting for the 3/5 day format that was shot.. :nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Since some shot two field/hunter rounds, there was room to sandbag a bit on day 1 and 2, but all it did was affect your groupings for day 2 and 3. After that, it started over again on day 4.. so what's to gain? :noidea:

(other than gettin another 5 points handicap on my Hinky Crispy bet..) :chortle: :zip:


----------



## capemaybowman

BOWGOD said:


> If you have learned anything about me this week you know I don't make excuses for the way I shoot. If I shot like a bum I say I shot like a bum. If I say the were 1/4 inch or less they were 1/4 inch or less. Ask bill there were alot of them where all 3 shooters had to get in and look to get a definative call.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but you were right. Had I had it today 522 would have easilly been 530+
> 
> But that's ok I talked to Blair before I left. I will have one soon enough (so will Jen):shade:


Like BG said we had to many just out by a hair that we should have done much better. Many an arrow out by so little it took all on target to score. Now we have two more years to get ready to shoot there again and better our shots. BG and I shot 3 of the 5 days together and we both had our share of brain farts but the 1mm outs kild us.


----------



## Moparmatty

I think we should all leave BOWGOD alone now.

I heard a rumour yesterday that he actually beat someone.

I think it was a Blowie nicknamed "The Commander King", aka Frank Chugga. And it he didn't beat him by a small margin. It was somewhere norh of 30 points I believe. That was just the one day! :chortle:

I also heard something about Cherry Juice wacking the tree on the one fan target yesterday. :zip:


----------



## josh_X_wny

FrankChugga put up a 530 yesterday after a rough day on the field round. He got bit by the bunny pretty hard. 

I also hard about the tree whack, not sure how it happened, maybe the blue jackets were not flying true and tail whipped into the tree?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> I also heard something about Cherry Juice wacking the tree on the one fan target yesterday. :zip:


Next time you get to a fan target where you have to shoot thru various obstacles, take a moment and stand like you would if you were shooting left handed. I'm telling you - us lefties are discriminated against. What other possible explanation could there be for Ju1ce wacking a tree?


----------



## rock monkey

ok....just to make everyone aware. i know there's a bunch of converts from 3d starting to play this game.

you DO NOT have to be in contact with the stake to shoot. you can step to the side, you can stand behind, you can straddle but you CANNOT step past the stake. by stepping past, that is 2 feet on the target side of the shooting 'line'

if that was the case, any course that uses a single stake with lanes wide enough for 2x2 are not legal and many many scores are inelidgeable.

the stake makes an imaginary shooting line parallel to the target face. most single stakes are set to the center of the bale. 2 stakes, should and this isnt in the range guide that i can find, are set from their relative side of the bale.

again, you dont have to be in contact/touching with the stake to be able to shoot from a legal position.


----------



## josh_X_wny

As for the flights and classes.... This is my first year in target archery and was my first national event. I guess people would say the flights are for people like me so that I can try to win something even though I am not as good as my competition.....but.... 

I think that whole system is the biggest bunch of BS in all of competitive sports, and I should be one who likes the flights because I am new to the sport. At some levels archery might be considered a leisure activity, which is fine, but a National Championship should be at the most competitive level possible. If it were up to me I would ditch any classification, flight, separation in each division. Does anyone really care if they win the 4th flight? It seems wrong to me that someone could shoot a better 3 day total and finish lower then someone with a lower total because of the order they shot their scores. I would rather know I finished 50th/120 then 8th in the 4th flight or whatever. Seems like a waste of time an energy to bother flighting the group. 

Some may disagree but if not for the entry fee difference, I would even put the pro's and Joe's together. I am shooting the same equipment as Jesse B. why shouldn't I shoot against him? 

When I go to vegas this year I will likely enter the flight division unless I think I can clean all 3 days. I should probably blow my first round to get in a low flight and then shoot lights out the next too days to try an win some $. The fact that this is how the system is setup really sucks. I could shoot an 898 and get nothing, or shoot 286,295,298 = 879 and get 450 bucks.

When I get involved in a sport I personally do not do it so that I can say I was the best of the middle of the road shooters. I want to be better then everyone there. Isn't that what competition is all about? I completely understand the people who shoot for fun and the enjoyment of shooting rather then the competition, and I may fall into this group in time, but once you start shooting just because you enjoy to shoot then I don't think you are going to worry about where you finish anyway.

This is probably bigger then just archery with the "everyone makes the team" mentality, and youth sports teams tied score, or too not keep score at all.


----------



## field14

rock monkey said:


> ok....just to make everyone aware. i know there's a bunch of converts from 3d starting to play this game.
> 
> you DO NOT have to be in contact with the stake to shoot. you can step to the side, you can stand behind, you can straddle but you CANNOT step past the stake. by stepping past, that is 2 feet on the target side of the shooting 'line'
> 
> if that was the case, any course that uses a single stake with lanes wide enough for 2x2 are not legal and many many scores are inelidgeable.
> 
> the stake makes an imaginary shooting line parallel to the target face. most single stakes are set to the center of the bale. 2 stakes, should and this isnt in the range guide that i can find, are set from their relative side of the bale.
> 
> again, you dont have to be in contact/touching with the stake to be able to shoot from a legal position.


Look above in RED...then here is the RULE from the NFAA RULE BOOK concerning what you stated above.

Section H, OUTDOOR SHOOTING Rules. 2.2 says ""2.2 *The archer must straddle an imaginary shooting line, which is marked by the
distance stake and parallel to the target face, while shooting the required arrows.*
No archer may advance to the target until all arrows have been shot by the group,
except for yardages that are 32 yards or less and when there are more than four
archers in a group on 35 cm. targets or smaller. Archers may elect to shoot at a
clean target after all previous shooters in the group have shot and had their arrows
scored."

When the rule says "MUST" that means you WILL do it.

Having been involved in setting up many field courses, and also inspecting many field courses as the Directors' "designated representative", I can tell you that how the course is measured....VARIES from club to club. SOME clubs use STAKES, and those are measure TO THE STAKE. SOME clubs use "blocks", some of these are larger blocks, and others are nothing but standard bricks. THE WIDTH of those varies immensely. In addition....SOME clubs measure to the FRONT of the block, SOME clubs measure to the MIDDLE of the block, and SOME clubs measure to the BACK of the block. MOST clubs won't tell the shooters this, but a good "director" or designated representative will ASK the club how their course is measured before conducting the inspection.
Some clubs are of the opinion that plus or minus a yard or half-yard is "close enough"...which is NOT true. There is ZERO tolerance for distance measurement. When I insspected courses, I would ask for the Club's measuring instrument and use theirs to check said measurements. 
LASER RANGEFINDERS are NOT to be used for course set-up and block positioning. Now, some clubs use certified Surveyor's Transits to do theirs, but I only knew of maybe one or two that did it this way. I still used the Club's tape measure to certify the course. It is unfair and incorrect to use a measuring instrument other than the one used to set up the course, at least IMHO it would be an incorrect procedure to do it that way, ha.

Straddle the line...since the rule says MUST....However, is anyone going to quibble if your back foot is at the stake and your front foot is in front of it? NO! You technically are still straddling the imaginary line! If you put your front foot on the front of the stake...you are still technically "straddling" that imaginary line. BUT...for slower bows....if the course is measured to the back of the block or the front of the block and the block is a wide block...then on the longer targets...you are potentially, and unknowingly costing yourself some points (IF you actually can hold and group that solidly, that is).

When I first started...most all of the courses I shot had above ground STAKES...then, due to 3-Ders wanting to tear out the stakes and thus shut down the field course, many courses started putting in blocks at the surface of the ground so they didn't constantly have to re-install shooting positions. But even then, on some courses...the BLOCKS were pulled up for 3-D rounds too! MAJOR WORK and headaches to put the course back together!

field14


----------



## Guest

pragmatic_lee said:


> Next time you get to a fan target where you have to shoot thru various obstacles, take a moment and stand like you would if you were shooting left handed. I'm telling you - us lefties are discriminated against. What other possible explanation could there be for Ju1ce wacking a tree?


Well it certainly sounds like the fellow I shot with on the last Hunter, NY fellow shooting a Slayer left handed. There was plenty of room right or left he just needed to be over about 1/4" more and he would have been in solid


Bucky beaver chewing the wood up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sean McKenty said:


> Well it certainly sounds like the fellow I shot with on the last Hunter, NY fellow shooting a Slayer left handed. There was plenty of room right or left he just needed to be over about 1/4" more and he would have been in solid
> 
> 
> Bucky beaver chewing the wood up


Lefty from NY shooting a Slayer - sure sounds like Ju1ce to me. :shade:


----------



## rock monkey

in the basic rules, i agree.


now, lets look at reality here. tell me what the difference is between the field and hunter rounds besides color of the face, color of the stakes and distances?

NOTHING.

now, compare the Hunter round rules to the Field round rules. why is one 'shooting positions' paragraph discussing how to lay out the course and where to locate the stakes/positions and the other 'shooting positions' paragraph discuss the actual shooting position? confusing? yes. you're using the same paragraph title to delineate 2 entirely different subjects. kinda like classifying gum as a food product. you put it in your mouth, chew it, but dont swallow.

in the field section, it should be titled more like 'staking requirements' instead of shooting positions. in reality, it shouldnt even be in the 'field round' section. it's either part of the course guidelines or in the general outdoor rules, not there to muddy up the round's rules.



now, lets throw this into the equation. between when the lane is cut, marked and staked an environmental change occurs. a limb gets pushed into the shooting lane. now the lane from the stake to the butt is 'not clear'. the rules say you MUST shoot from that stake. the rules also state that No archer may advance to the target until all arrows have been shot by the group, except for yardages that are 32 yards or less and when there are more than four archers in a group on 35 cm. targets or smaller. it's a totally realistic question. so now you have a shooting position that is compromised and no one can do anything about it. you cant relocate the footing, you cant 'clear' the lane. if you do, you change the conditions for everyone else after you. how do you remedy the situation without 'breaking' the rules?


hypothetical? yes, but not out of the ordinary or unrealistic.


the way the written NFAA rules for all rounds are hazy. similar rounds with 2 different ways to establish the rules. easier to patch the problem than to fix it permanently in a format and language that is understandable to all.

ok, another issue on the language of the rules. they are written in such a way that a youth or young adult can misinterpret them because they dont have the maturity and grammar skills to understand them. the rules are beginning to look like legal disclaimers than instructions for a game. how bout a chaperon for the cubs? what if they are not an archer of any type. how are they to understand them if an underage archer cant? 

that is my issue with the rules. write what you mean, and mean what you write so that EVERYONE can understand them.




field14 said:


> Look above in RED...then here is the RULE from the NFAA RULE BOOK concerning what you stated above.
> 
> Section H, OUTDOOR SHOOTING Rules. 2.2 says ""2.2 *The archer must straddle an imaginary shooting line, which is marked by the
> distance stake and parallel to the target face, while shooting the required arrows.*
> No archer may advance to the target until all arrows have been shot by the group,
> except for yardages that are 32 yards or less and when there are more than four
> archers in a group on 35 cm. targets or smaller. Archers may elect to shoot at a
> clean target after all previous shooters in the group have shot and had their arrows
> scored."
> 
> When the rule says "MUST" that means you WILL do it.
> 
> Having been involved in setting up many field courses, and also inspecting many field courses as the Directors' "designated representative", I can tell you that how the course is measured....VARIES from club to club. SOME clubs use STAKES, and those are measure TO THE STAKE. SOME clubs use "blocks", some of these are larger blocks, and others are nothing but standard bricks. THE WIDTH of those varies immensely. In addition....SOME clubs measure to the FRONT of the block, SOME clubs measure to the MIDDLE of the block, and SOME clubs measure to the BACK of the block. MOST clubs won't tell the shooters this, but a good "director" or designated representative will ASK the club how their course is measured before conducting the inspection.
> Some clubs are of the opinion that plus or minus a yard or half-yard is "close enough"...which is NOT true. There is ZERO tolerance for distance measurement. When I insspected courses, I would ask for the Club's measuring instrument and use theirs to check said measurements.
> LASER RANGEFINDERS are NOT to be used for course set-up and block positioning. Now, some clubs use certified Surveyor's Transits to do theirs, but I only knew of maybe one or two that did it this way. I still used the Club's tape measure to certify the course. It is unfair and incorrect to use a measuring instrument other than the one used to set up the course, at least IMHO it would be an incorrect procedure to do it that way, ha.
> 
> Straddle the line...since the rule says MUST....However, is anyone going to quibble if your back foot is at the stake and your front foot is in front of it? NO! You technically are still straddling the imaginary line! If you put your front foot on the front of the stake...you are still technically "straddling" that imaginary line. BUT...for slower bows....if the course is measured to the back of the block or the front of the block and the block is a wide block...then on the longer targets...you are potentially, and unknowingly costing yourself some points (IF you actually can hold and group that solidly, that is).
> 
> When I first started...most all of the courses I shot had above ground STAKES...then, due to 3-Ders wanting to tear out the stakes and thus shut down the field course, many courses started putting in blocks at the surface of the ground so they didn't constantly have to re-install shooting positions. But even then, on some courses...the BLOCKS were pulled up for 3-D rounds too! MAJOR WORK and headaches to put the course back together!
> 
> field14


----------



## Rattleman

rock monkey said:


> ok....just to make everyone aware. i know there's a bunch of converts from 3d starting to play this game.
> 
> you DO NOT have to be in contact with the stake to shoot. you can step to the side, you can stand behind, you can straddle but you CANNOT step past the stake. by stepping past, that is 2 feet on the target side of the shooting 'line'
> 
> if that was the case, any course that uses a single stake with lanes wide enough for 2x2 are not legal and many many scores are inelidgeable.
> 
> the stake makes an imaginary shooting line parallel to the target face. most single stakes are set to the center of the bale. 2 stakes, should and this isnt in the range guide that i can find, are set from their relative side of the bale.
> 
> again, you dont have to be in contact/touching with the stake to be able to shoot from a legal position.


Actually the rule state that you must STRADDLE the imaginary line of the stake.


----------



## rock monkey

the rules have changed over the years. i learned (~30 years ago) that you step up to but beyond/target side of the stake. dunno why, but for some reason, i find it difficult to straddle it. could be that the width of my stance lets the stake touch one of my legs, but more likely it's the 'first learned, best retained' thing. indoors, i dont have a problem with straddling the line.....but we arent indoors.

to me, i think the 'MUST' emphasis in the rule book should be on crossing the line rather than not straddling. there are times where the footing of the position is no where near shooter friendly, like next to a stump or a rock.

now, since you must straddle the stake because the rules say so and mechanicsburg was shot 4 wide, did every archer have a stake to straddle?


----------



## field14

rock monkey said:


> the rules have changed over the years. i learned (~30 years ago) that you step up to but beyond/target side of the stake. dunno why, but for some reason, i find it difficult to straddle it. could be that the width of my stance lets the stake touch one of my legs, but more likely it's the 'first learned, best retained' thing. indoors, i dont have a problem with straddling the line.....but we arent indoors.
> 
> to me, i think the 'MUST' emphasis in the rule book should be on crossing the line rather than not straddling. there are times where the footing of the position is no where near shooter friendly, like next to a stump or a rock.
> 
> now, since you must straddle the stake because the rules say so and mechanicsburg was shot 4 wide, did every archer have a stake to straddle?


The words "imaginary line" covers this instance where there are not 4 stakes on a target that isn't a fan. IF the club puts up 4 stakes on say a 65 yarder...then it could be misleading and people might shoot one arrow from each of the 4 stakes, know what I mean?

WAY BACK, when I first learned field shooting (late 1960's), on the HUNTER round, we used to shoot, for example on the 15-14...two arrows from the left or right stake, and then when we walked up, we would shoot 2 arrows from the right or the left stake...and that way, each shooter would have two arrows in each target left and right, top or bottom (whichever you were on, be it top or bottom). We called it the "cross-over" maneuver. It was cornfusing right at first. But if I recollect correctly that part of this changing target face(s) shot at was changed around 1971 or so to where the "cross-over maneuver" on those sorts of targets was no longer required, thank heavens!

field14

field14


----------



## rock monkey

the rules state that an archer MUST STRADDLE the stake. it's in the book and all the references we all have posted.

so without 4 position markers the course cannot be compliant with the rules if they pushed the 4 at a time thing....which makes the course unofficial. if the range inspection form allows the use of ONE stake/position marker then the rules must agree. who's gonna be the first one to say the course was not compliant with the rules? certainly not i, because i would use common sense, not lawyer mentality.


BUT.......
one stake/position marker, one archer at the line. thats how the rules read. hey.........dont beat on me, i'm just goin by what the rules say. ya'll got me on the 'straddle' part. i'm bein devil's advocate. remember that whole 'question authority' thing i have? this is it.




field14 said:


> The words "imaginary line" covers this instance where there are not 4 stakes on a target that isn't a fan. IF the club puts up 4 stakes on say a 65 yarder...then it could be misleading and people might shoot one arrow from each of the 4 stakes, know what I mean?
> 
> WAY BACK, when I first learned field shooting (late 1960's), on the HUNTER round, we used to shoot, for example on the 15-14...two arrows from the left or right stake, and then when we walked up, we would shoot 2 arrows from the right or the left stake...and that way, each shooter would have two arrows in each target left and right, top or bottom (whichever you were on, be it top or bottom). We called it the "cross-over" maneuver. It was cornfusing right at first. But if I recollect correctly that part of this changing target face(s) shot at was changed around 1971 or so to where the "cross-over maneuver" on those sorts of targets was no longer required, thank heavens!
> 
> field14
> 
> field14


----------



## south-paaw

*Const and By-Laws ... May 2009*

article I pg 28 section D...

"" 
D. Shooting Positions:
1. Yardage shall be shown for all shooting position stakes.
*2. It shall be permissible to use two or more shooting position stakes at any or all one-position
targets, provided the stakes are equidistant from the target*.
3. All shooting positions shall be plainly visible. When ground level markers are used in place
of traditional stakes, a sign should be posted listing the various positions for each target. ""
--------------------------------------------------------------------
article IV pg 45 section H- 2.2

""
*2.2 The archer must straddle an imaginary shooting line, which is marked by the
distance stake and parallel to the target face, while shooting the required arrows.*No archer may advance to the target until all arrows have been shot by the group,
except for yardages that are 32 yards or less and when there are more than four
archers in a group on 35 cm. targets or smaller. Archers may elect to shoot at a
clean target after all previous shooters in the group have shot and had their arrows
scored. ""


----------



## field14

rock monkey said:


> the rules state that an archer MUST STRADDLE the stake. it's in the book and all the references we all have posted.
> 
> so without 4 position markers the course cannot be compliant with the rules if they pushed the 4 at a time thing....which makes the course unofficial. if the range inspection form allows the use of ONE stake/position marker then the rules must agree. who's gonna be the first one to say the course was not compliant with the rules? certainly not i, because i would use common sense, not lawyer mentality.
> 
> 
> BUT.......
> one stake/position marker, one archer at the line. thats how the rules read. hey.........dont beat on me, i'm just goin by what the rules say. ya'll got me on the 'straddle' part. i'm bein devil's advocate. remember that whole 'question authority' thing i have? this is it.



Rock Monkey,
Not quite...you can have one archer on the left side of the stake, and one on the right side of the stake...AND/or you can have two archers on each side of the single stake, (left and right sides), STRADDLING the 'imagininary line."
VERY RARELY, at least in my experiences ofver 40+ years of shooting, will you see only ONE shooter at the stake at a time on a FIELD course...UNLESS the lanes are so narrow they won't accommodate more than one shooter at a time...OR the tree growth above the shooting lane has it narrowed down to where only one can shoot at a time.

In addition, you have rule " D. Shooting Positions:
1. Yardage shall be shown for all shooting position stakes.
2. It shall be permissible to use two or more shooting position stakes at any or all one-position
targets, provided the stakes are equidistant from the target.
3. All shooting positions shall be plainly visible. When ground level markers are used in place
of traditional stakes, a sign should be posted listing the various positions for each target. ""

I've seen that a few times on some courses where things were overgrown and untrimmed so badly we had to shoot one at a time...but not very often; maybe a handful of times over the years.


You are definitely showing, however, how UNCLEAR the supposedly "PERFECTLY CLEAR" rules are written...it is said that if everyone simply READS the rules, that they are so clearly written that everyone will completely understand them...HAHAHAHAHA...fat chance, huh? Trying to get them "rewritten" and/or "clarified" or "updated" into today's language, however is like peeing into a fan.

field14


----------



## Hinkelmonster

It just comes down to common sense............when dealing with rules if everyone does what they feel to be the "RIGHT" thing then all "SHOULD" be good....it's when you have one guy trying to gain an advantage and/or another guy trying to "F" everyone that in the spirit of trying to do the right thing may not be 100% within the guidlines of the already ambiguous rules!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw

Hinkelmonster said:


> It just comes down to common sense............when dealing with rules if everyone does what they feel to be the "RIGHT" thing then all "SHOULD" be good....it's when you have one guy trying to gain an advantage and/or another guy trying to "F" everyone that in the spirit of trying to do the right thing may not be 100% within the guidlines of the already ambiguous rules!!!!!





PHP:






is this the New-Swami..speaking" .....

:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the New-Swami..speaking" .....
> 
> :shade:


No just someone that uses Common Sense :wink:


----------



## field14

Hinkelmonster said:


> It just comes down to common sense............when dealing with rules if everyone does what they feel to be the "RIGHT" thing then all "SHOULD" be good....it's when you have one guy trying to gain an advantage and/or another guy trying to "F" everyone that in the spirit of trying to do the right thing may not be 100% within the guidlines of the *already ambiguous rules*!!!!!


Hinky,
You are going to get into trouble....the "gurus" say that if you simply READ the rules ALL of them are perfectly clear and there are NO questions left to figure out...

"ambiguous rules"? WHAT ambiguous rules...they are perfectly clear with no room for "interpretation"...just ask the rules gurus and those that wrote them....hahahahahahaha.

Funny part....more questions seem to arise about those "perfectly clear rules" all the time.

One more thing...READ the "crossbow" rules in the NFAA rule book...especially the part about electronic listening devices being PROHIBITED in the CROSSBOW division...yet...for the "real bow"? divisions...I can find no mention or match of the same restrictions concerning listening to electronic devices on the shooting line.



Here it is out of Section K: *Crossbow rules*: 9.3 reads "9_.3 The use of personal stereo or radio equipment for music or self-coaching is not permitted while on the shooting line in competition (or official practice)_."

You migh also read section 9.5: which says in part: ""Following items are not allowed: 1) Pistol Crossbows. 2) _Electronic Equipment or Components while on the shooting line except as specifically otherwise listed_.

THIS needs to be straightened out...especially in light of more and more people leaving their cell phones on, listening to MP3 devices and other audio cues while on the shooting line...IF it is prohibited in crossbow divisions by rule...then by heavens we need to clean it up on the shooting line for EVERYONE...not just the crossbow folks.

I cannot find it anywhere else but in the crossbow rules...unless I somehow missed it?
field14


----------

